# Dopo 3 anni e mezzo



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2011)

MI sono laureato con un bel voto, ma più basso di quello che avrei avuto prima di stare male, ho trovato un lavoro e due mesi dopo ero già assunto in una grossa, ma davvero grossa azienda che non prevede l'idea di crisi, se non di crisi mistica, sono apprezzato per le mie capacità al lavoro, ma alla fin finedentro di me mi sento sempre un perdente. Come ho sempre detto io credevo fermamente di non essere stato tradito dalla mia ex, quando lo scoprii credetti fermamente che lei non lo avesse fatto con lo scopo di ferirmi, ma che per il bene che mi voleva mi avrebbe aiutato ad uscire da una cosa che sapeva che non ero in grado di tenere, come io le stavo dando una mano con la morte del suo amatissimo nonno. HO sempre creduto che l'affetto rimane tra persone, che si può sbagliare, si può anche fare del male agli altri, ma che il senso di affetto ci spingerà senza dubbio all'aiutare chi abbiamo erroneamente ferito e così ho sempre fatto io. 
Ma credendo ancora in lei, nonostante il tradimento subito (credo che fosse il mio ultimo baluardo della fiducia), mi sono tolto una possibilità, quella di abbandonarmi a quello che sentivo, a quello che il donore mi imponeva di fare, l'ho imploso e ne sono finito danneggiato. Le opzioni erano due, o implodere e avere un aiuto da lei che mi conosceva molto bene, oppure esplodere e sperare di non fare eccessivi danni, io la conosco quella bestia che mi porto dentro, si chiama sete di giustizia, una enorme ingiustizia vissuta che non vede bandiere e non vede autorità, quando vuole venire fuori viene fuori.
Io non faccio paura a nessuno nella mia versione semplice, ho una forza nella norma e sono calmo e pacato, quando mi si mette davanti ad una ingiustizia divento altro, minaccioso, forte e cattivo, così sono riuscito ad avere i soldi dell'assicurazione di quando mi sfasciarono la macchina, preso per il sedere dall'assicurature per il mio scassone si ritrovò con i piedi in aria ed io pronto a distruggergli la faccia, mi staccò subito un assegno per i danni subiti, mia madre mi disse che avevo la classica faccia di chi non ha niente da perdere. Ma ora ho da perdere, perchè per mantenere il mio posto non posso aver problemi con la legge, neppure minimi, per poter viaggiare in paesi che necessitano di questo. Come imbrigliare questa  mia rabbia che da allora vive dentro di me? CI ho pensato e ho deciso di prendere su ed andare a ROma da quella ragazza, non solo ovviamente, se no potrei beccarmi una denuncia, ma in compagnia, perchè io devo far vedere agli occhi di quyella ragazza i danni che ha fatto, sia fisici (che ci sono) sia del mio animo, che è diverso.
Detta semplicemente io sono due persone ora, il me pasato che vive solo nei miei ricordi ed il me attuale, famelico, odioso e cattivo, devo far morire questa ultima persona per essere chi ero prima e per farlo, devo dargli giustizia. Per me il concetto di giustizia è univoco, non esistono più cose che posso fare, c'è solo una azione che posso seguire e quindi la seguirò.
Perchè farlo? Perchè nonostante tutto io soffro di attacchi di panico, che devo reprimere anche al lavoro e quei sudori freddi che mi prendono non sono il massimo, perchè hjo oltretutto paura di finire come il mio ottico, suicida per uan storia accaduta 30 anni prima che lo ha tormentato sempre.


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao
non credo di essere la persona più adatta a risponderti, ma data l'ora credo che le risposte più esaurienti arriveranno poi.
Non conosco la tua storia, ma leggo nel tuo scritto tanto dolore, non so come si fa a guarirlo, però in passato ho sofferto anche io di attacchi di panico, so bene come ci si sente e quanto male si sta. Spero che tu ti sia già rivolto ad un medico, è un problema che i risolve anche se quando lo vivi ti sembra impossibile.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao
> non credo di essere la persona più adatta a risponderti, ma data l'ora credo che le risposte più esaurienti arriveranno poi.
> Non conosco la tua storia, ma leggo nel tuo scritto tanto dolore, non so come si fa a guarirlo, però in passato ho sofferto anche io di attacchi di panico, so bene come ci si sente e quanto male si sta. Spero che tu ti sia già rivolto ad un medico, è un problema che i risolve anche se quando lo vivi ti sembra impossibile.


Cara neofita...
Io contepinceton...ti affido quest'anima prava di Daniele...
Il post che hai appena letto...noi tutti lo avremo letto dugentocinquanta volte...
Non c'è niente da fare...lui non molla...
E rivanga il passato!

Buona fortuna Flavia!
Che il cielo ti assista...e vedi di non dirgli che hai tradito...ok?


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2011)

Evidentemente Daniele sente ancora troppo vivo il suo dolore; il dolore a volte non scompare mai, ma puoi imparare a conviverci, non è facile , però con tanto lavoro su se stessi ci si può provare.
Se soffre di attacchi di panico, di sicuro la sua strada è ancora più in salita rispetto a quella di tante altre persone.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Evidentemente Daniele sente ancora troppo vivo il suo dolore; il dolore a volte non scompare mai, ma puoi imparare a conviverci, non è facile , però con tanto lavoro su se stessi ci si può provare.
> Se soffre di attacchi di panico, di sicuro la sua strada è ancora più in salita rispetto a quella di tante altre persone.


Donna...
Io ho soffocato il dolore con i piaceri.
Il dolore va come dire..."tegnù copà zo"...letteralmente tenuto ucciso giù...
Il dolore va addomesticato.
Va superato.

Ma non mi piace che pensiamo sempre che siano gli altri a causarci dolore.
Tanta volte ci sono cascato dentro a questo meccanismo.

Poi ho imparato a prenderne le distanze.
E mi sento più forte e sicuro.


----------



## elena_ (1 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele,
ma una volta che le sarai davanti cos'hai intenzione di fare?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ma vuoi andare a Roma per farle del male fisico?


----------



## elena_ (1 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele ma vuoi andare a Roma per farle del male fisico?


Ha scritto che non può fare niente di illegale.
Ma temo voglia fare male a se stesso.


----------



## oscuro (1 Dicembre 2011)

*Daniele*

Daniè,mi hai fatto sempre simpatia,non ti ho mai detto il perchè....!Io mi rivedo in te,con qualche anno in più,ne ho 40,e in una fase avanzata rispetto alla tua!Non sto qui a scriverti i miei problemi familiari...ma a 17 anni il mio grande amore,accecante,come solo il primo amore sa essere e può essere,dall'inferno al paradiso...progetti,promesse,ma lei 14anni...vieve una fase di vita diversa dalla mia...e dopo 6 mesi finisce...finisce malissimo a causa mia.....rabbia e tensione....io non mi rassegno,lei a modo suo neanche,e in poco avvamapano le fiamme....!!Vengono coinvolti amici,familiari,ripicche diverbi,le cose trascendono,e mi tocca affrontare una situazione più grande di me...molto più grande della mia presunzione....!!!!C'era un problema daniè,leiabitava a 500 metri da casa mia.....questo odio è andato avanti per anni....in zona mi conoscevano come "IL MATTO"...la sera quando rincasavo dovevo guardarmi le spalle...litigi con i suoi fidnazati,litigi con le mie...però dentro avevo sempre lei...siam andati avanti così per 15,16 anni....cercandoci,guardandoci male,duellando con le macchine......poi un bel giorno son sceso dalla macchina e abbiam parlato....non è stato facile all'inizio...la tensione è scemata...!Così ogni nostro incontro diventava sempre più cordiale....gli ho chiesto scusa...ho dato le mie spiegazioni....ho capito tante cose...ho ucciso il suo fantasma....non son riuscito a dirgli che per me sarà sempre speciale ,so che sarà così anche per lei ho la mia vita....son cresciuto grazie a quell'enorme sofferenza covata per 15 lunghi anni.....non ho più il tormento...ho canalizzato positivamente quello che il destino mi ha riservato daniè...sarebbe stupido fare il contrario...!!!Fondamentalmente daniè non spariscono certe sofferenze nell'anima,dopo svariato tempo si impara a convivere con esse in maniera meno distruttiva....si acquista sensibilità e profondità,ne guadagna il tuo ordine di misura,questo è stato il mio percorso....se può servirti.....!!!


----------



## tesla (1 Dicembre 2011)

è una scimmia, un primate... se vuoi parlarle parlale, forse ti metterà l'animo in pace, ma altro non puoi farlo per non gettare la tua vita alle ortiche (e se vivi così intensamente la giustizia beh, questa sarebbe la più grande) e anche perchè sarebbe come picchiare un essere inferiore, una minus habens, non ne vale la pena


----------



## free (1 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele la tua ex non ti ha aiutato a superare il tradimento, è questo che non riesci ad accettare?
hai mai pensato di considerare il fatto di esserti sbagliato su di lei, ed anche di parecchio?
se è stata vigliacca allora, non vedo cosa possa cambiare dopo tanto tempo...oppure non ne sei convinto e vuoi una conferma definitiva?
comunque sia, il mio consiglio è di ripartire da quello che hai, e non mi sembra poco; non pensare a quello che non hai, è il primo passo per goderti finalmente la vita, te lo meriti


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniè,mi hai fatto sempre simpatia,non ti ho mai detto il perchè....!Io mi rivedo in te,con qualche anno in più,ne ho 40,e in una fase avanzata rispetto alla tua!Non sto qui a scriverti i miei problemi familiari...ma a 17 anni il mio grande amore,accecante,come solo il primo amore sa essere e può essere,dall'inferno al paradiso...progetti,promesse,ma lei 14anni...vieve una fase di vita diversa dalla mia...e dopo 6 mesi finisce...finisce malissimo a causa mia.....rabbia e tensione....io non mi rassegno,lei a modo suo neanche,e in poco avvamapano le fiamme....!!Vengono coinvolti amici,familiari,ripicche diverbi,le cose trascendono,e mi tocca affrontare una situazione più grande di me...molto più grande della mia presunzione....!!!!C'era un problema daniè,leiabitava a 500 metri da casa mia.....questo odio è andato avanti per anni....in zona mi conoscevano come "IL MATTO"...la sera quando rincasavo dovevo guardarmi le spalle...litigi con i suoi fidnazati,litigi con le mie...però dentro avevo sempre lei...siam andati avanti così per 15,16 anni....cercandoci,guardandoci male,duellando con le macchine......poi un bel giorno son sceso dalla macchina e abbiam parlato....non è stato facile all'inizio...la tensione è scemata...!Così ogni nostro incontro diventava sempre più cordiale....gli ho chiesto scusa...ho dato le mie spiegazioni....ho capito tante cose...ho ucciso il suo fantasma....non son riuscito a dirgli che per me sarà sempre speciale ,so che sarà così anche per lei ho la mia vita....son cresciuto grazie a quell'enorme sofferenza covata per 15 lunghi anni.....non ho più il tormento...ho canalizzato positivamente quello che il destino mi ha riservato daniè...sarebbe stupido fare il contrario...!!!Fondamentalmente daniè non spariscono certe sofferenze nell'anima,dopo svariato tempo si impara a convivere con esse in maniera meno distruttiva....si acquista sensibilità e profondità,ne guadagna il tuo ordine di misura,questo è stato il mio percorso....se può servirti.....!!!


Bravo Oscuro...
Ora vai e non peccare più...
Fai la stessa cosa con ogni persona che vedi giustamente o ingiustamente...
Come fuoco negli occhi!
Tu Oscuro...sei riuscito a schiarirti con lei no?

Uccidere il suo fantasma...
mo questa me la segno...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> è una scimmia, un primate... se vuoi parlarle parlale, forse ti metterà l'animo in pace, ma altro non puoi farlo per non gettare la tua vita alle ortiche (e se vivi così intensamente la giustizia beh, questa sarebbe la più grande) e anche perchè sarebbe come picchiare un essere inferiore, una minus habens, non ne vale la pena


Sarebbe come pisciare su una tomba....


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Dicembre 2011)

*Daniele...*

... mi fa sempre male al cuore leggerti, mi sembra di capire che tu sia così chiuso nel tuo dolore che non riesco mai neppure a rispondere ai tuoi post. Però stavolta voglio dirti un paio di cose:
a volte incontriamo persone che tirano fuori il peggio da noi: non è colpa nostra, non è colpa loro, si diventa carnefici senza neppure volerlo
a volte incontriamo persone da cui riusciamo a tirare fuori solo il peggio, inutile fare le vittime, meglio per tutti chiudere l'incontro
a volte subiamo lutti, ingiustizie... inutile rivangarle.
a volte ci fa male un dente, un dolore fastidioso, di fondo, che toglie la ragione, allora stringiamo i denti perchè è meglio un dolore più intenso per un attimo, perchè dopo il dolore diminuisce e si ha l'illusione di un sollievo... ma la soluzione è andare dal dentista, curare o togliere quel cavolo di dente.
a volte si pesta una cacca, mica si smette di camminare.
Hai una persona accanto a te, non ti illudere che non si accorga che stai male, non sei un fenomeno, non lo è nessuno a 'sto mondo: ogni giorno lei si chiederà perchè lei non è abbastanza per te, abbastanza per chiudere quella cavolo di porta e lasciarti dietro tutto, lei si chiederà cos'altro può fare, poi la rabbia nascerà anche in lei e tu da lei comincerai a tirare fuori il peggio.

Se continuerai così, niente cambierà, il tuo dente guasto rimarrà tale, nessuno tornerà in vita, non otterrai un bel cavolo di niente.
Daniele... dài... ma cosa pensi, che andare a Roma cambi qualcosa? Se hai già prenotato il treno, fatti un giro per le catacombe piuttosto... anche lì ci sono solo scheletri


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... mi fa sempre male al cuore leggerti, mi sembra di capire che tu sia così chiuso nel tuo dolore che non riesco mai neppure a rispondere ai tuoi post. Però stavolta voglio dirti un paio di cose:
> a volte incontriamo persone che tirano fuori il peggio da noi: non è colpa nostra, non è colpa loro, si diventa carnefici senza neppure volerlo
> a volte incontriamo persone da cui riusciamo a tirare fuori solo il peggio, inutile fare le vittime, meglio per tutti chiudere l'incontro
> a volte subiamo lutti, ingiustizie... inutile rivangarle.
> ...


Si ma cosa credi che capiti se va a Roma?
EH?
QUella donna è sotto la benedizione del conte...
Lei può fulminarlo con uno sguardo....
Ti rendi conto?
Tre anni e mezzo? Eh?

Lei si sarà dimenticata di lui...


----------



## Simy (1 Dicembre 2011)

Daniè famo una bella cosa! te vieni a Roma....e invece di fare cazzate ti offro un caffè.......o se serve pure una camomilla!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniè famo una bella cosa! te vieni a Roma....e invece di fare cazzate ti offro un caffè.......o se serve pure una camomilla!!!!


Fallo piangere all'abbandonanza del tuo seno...no?
[video=youtube;0zvDXBlMvXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zvDXBlMvXw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Simy (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fallo piangere all'abbandonanza del tuo seno...no?
> [video=youtube;0zvDXBlMvXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zvDXBlMvXw&feature=related[/video]


MA LA SMETTI!!!!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

io mi sono offerta per un caffè non per altro! :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> MA LA SMETTI!!!!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> io mi sono offerta per un caffè non per altro! :mrgreen:



Offrigli una delle tue cenette preparate con le tue manine sante!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> MA LA SMETTI!!!!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> io mi sono offerta per un caffè non per altro! :mrgreen:


Ma almeno hai sentito che belle musica? Eh?
Poi lo guardi con i tuoi grandi occhi di cerbiatto buono...e gli dici...
Ah daniè...ma cosa c'hai in quella capoccia?
Ah du corni...
Fosse tutto lì il male de sto mondo...


----------



## Simy (1 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Offrigli una delle tue cenette preparate con le tue manine sante!


Questo lo posso fare


----------



## Simy (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma almeno hai sentito che belle musica? Eh?
> Poi lo guardi con i tuoi grandi occhi di cerbiatto buono...e gli dici...
> Ah daniè...ma cosa c'hai in quella capoccia?
> Ah du corni...
> Fosse tutto lì il male de sto mondo...


no dal lavoro non posso vedere i video


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma almeno hai sentito che belle musica? Eh?
> Poi lo guardi con i tuoi grandi occhi di cerbiatto buono...e gli dici...
> Ah daniè...ma cosa c'hai in quella capoccia?
> Ah du corni...
> Fosse tutto lì il male de sto mondo...


LI VECCHI

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Certi Capretti dissero a un Caprone:
- Che belle corna! Nun se so' mai viste!
Perchè te so' cresciute a tortijone?
- Questo è un affare che saprete poi...
- disse er Caprone - Chè, se Iddio v'assiste,
diventerete becchi pure voi.[/FONT]​Trilussa


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> LI VECCHI
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Certi Capretti dissero a un Caprone:
> - Che belle corna! Nun se so' mai viste!
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...che mito trilussa...
Sei fortissima Sbriciola!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...che mito trilussa...
> Sei fortissima Sbriciola!


ah, l'ironia... ma quanto cambia la giornata ridere un po' di sè stessi, no? e poi tutto si vede sotto un'altra luce... per un po', almeno! Dài Daniele, fatti portare da Simy a mangiare i carciofi, che è stagione!


----------



## Eliade (1 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniè famo una bella cosa! te vieni a Roma....e invece di fare cazzate ti offro un caffè.......o se serve pure una camomilla!!!!


 Quoto! Anzi se vieni durante il ponte dell'otto posso salire anche io e facciamo baldoria li...così ti facciamo passare la voglia di vedere quella! No dico....fatti mica cotiche!! :carneval:

Daniele, non farlo...non ti servirà a nulla, perché lei se ne fregherà esattamente come se ne è fregata di te quando ti ha tradito. Perché credi che ora dovrebbe importarle??


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Daniele, non farlo...non ti servirà a nulla, perché lei se ne fregherà esattamente come se ne è fregata di te quando ti ha tradito. Perché credi che ora dovrebbe importarle??


Credo che in cuor suo Daniele spera che la sua storia non sia stata solo un cumolo di bugie, ma ci sia stato anche qualcosa di vero.
Andarla a vedere in questo momento ti farebbe solo stare peggio.
Dedicati a te stesso cerca in primo luogo di risolvere il problema degli attacchi di panico, forse quando sarai più sereno almeno sotto questo aspetto, potrai rivalutare tutto sotto una nuova prospettiva.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> *Credo che in cuor suo Daniele spera che la sua storia non sia stata solo un cumolo di bugie, ma ci sia stato anche qualcosa di vero.*
> Andarla a vedere in questo momento ti farebbe solo stare peggio.
> Dedicati a te stesso cerca in primo luogo di risolvere il problema degli attacchi di panico, forse quando sarai più sereno almeno sotto questo aspetto, potrai rivalutare tutto sotto una nuova prospettiva.



no, non è così

la odia e basta

vuole vendetta


----------



## Tubarao (1 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> LI VECCHI
> 
> Certi Capretti dissero a un Caprone:
> - Che belle corna! Nun se so' mai viste!
> ...


Qualcuno una volta mi disse che le corna sono come gli occhiali. Tu li hai addosso e non li vedi e a volte ti dimentichi di averli, e magari li cerchi pure: "Ma dove sono i miei occhiali che non li trovo". E ce li hai sul naso. E gli altri, invece, li vedono, li vedono bene.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> MI sono laureato con un bel voto, ma più basso di quello che avrei avuto prima di stare male, ho trovato un lavoro e due mesi dopo ero già assunto in una grossa, ma davvero grossa azienda che non prevede l'idea di crisi, se non di crisi mistica, sono apprezzato per le mie capacità al lavoro, ma alla fin finedentro di me mi sento sempre un perdente. Come ho sempre detto io credevo fermamente di non essere stato tradito dalla mia ex, quando lo scoprii credetti fermamente che lei non lo avesse fatto con lo scopo di ferirmi, ma che per il bene che mi voleva mi avrebbe aiutato ad uscire da una cosa che sapeva che non ero in grado di tenere, come io le stavo dando una mano con la morte del suo amatissimo nonno. HO sempre creduto che l'affetto rimane tra persone, che si può sbagliare, si può anche fare del male agli altri, ma che il senso di affetto ci spingerà senza dubbio all'aiutare chi abbiamo erroneamente ferito e così ho sempre fatto io.
> Ma credendo ancora in lei, nonostante il tradimento subito (credo che fosse il mio ultimo baluardo della fiducia), mi sono tolto una possibilità, quella di abbandonarmi a quello che sentivo, a quello che il donore mi imponeva di fare, l'ho imploso e ne sono finito danneggiato. Le opzioni erano due, o implodere e avere un aiuto da lei che mi conosceva molto bene, oppure esplodere e sperare di non fare eccessivi danni, io la conosco quella bestia che mi porto dentro, si chiama sete di giustizia, una enorme ingiustizia vissuta che non vede bandiere e non vede autorità, quando vuole venire fuori viene fuori.
> Io non faccio paura a nessuno nella mia versione semplice, ho una forza nella norma e sono calmo e pacato, quando mi si mette davanti ad una ingiustizia divento altro, minaccioso, forte e cattivo, così sono riuscito ad avere i soldi dell'assicurazione di quando mi sfasciarono la macchina, preso per il sedere dall'assicurature per il mio scassone si ritrovò con i piedi in aria ed io pronto a distruggergli la faccia, mi staccò subito un assegno per i danni subiti, mia madre mi disse che avevo la classica faccia di chi non ha niente da perdere. Ma ora ho da perdere, perchè per mantenere il mio posto non posso aver problemi con la legge, neppure minimi, per poter viaggiare in paesi che necessitano di questo. Come imbrigliare questa mia rabbia che da allora vive dentro di me? CI ho pensato e ho deciso di prendere su ed andare a ROma da quella ragazza, non solo ovviamente, se no potrei beccarmi una denuncia, ma in compagnia, perchè io devo far vedere agli occhi di quyella ragazza i danni che ha fatto, sia fisici (che ci sono) sia del mio animo, che è diverso.
> Detta semplicemente io sono due persone ora, il me pasato che vive solo nei miei ricordi ed il me attuale, famelico, odioso e cattivo, devo far morire questa ultima persona per essere chi ero prima e per farlo, devo dargli giustizia. Per me il concetto di giustizia è univoco, non esistono più cose che posso fare, c'è solo una azione che posso seguire e quindi la seguirò.
> Perchè farlo? Perchè nonostante tutto io soffro di attacchi di panico, che devo reprimere anche al lavoro e quei sudori freddi che mi prendono non sono il massimo, perchè hjo oltretutto paura di finire come il mio ottico, suicida per uan storia accaduta 30 anni prima che lo ha tormentato sempre.




Ma e se invece di prendere e andare a roma che sicuramente farai solo del male a te stesso 
  ti prendessi un po di fiori di bach??


----------



## Diletta (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna...
> Io ho soffocato il dolore con i piaceri.
> Il dolore va come dire..."tegnù copà zo"...letteralmente tenuto ucciso giù...
> Il dolore va addomesticato.
> ...




Conte, è così che bisogna fare: va addomesticato il dolore.
Chi ce la fa lo deve soffocare con i piaceri, sono d'accordo.
Ma chi non ce la fa?.....E' fregato!!!!!!


----------



## Sole (1 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> CI ho pensato e ho deciso di prendere su ed andare a ROma da quella ragazza, non solo ovviamente, se no potrei beccarmi una denuncia, ma in compagnia, perchè io devo far vedere agli occhi di quyella ragazza i danni che ha fatto, sia fisici (che ci sono) sia del mio animo, che è diverso.
> Detta semplicemente io sono due persone ora, il me pasato che vive solo nei miei ricordi ed il me attuale, famelico, odioso e cattivo, devo far morire questa ultima persona per essere chi ero prima e per farlo, devo dargli giustizia. Per me il concetto di giustizia è univoco, non esistono più cose che posso fare, c'è solo una azione che posso seguire e quindi la seguirò.
> Perchè farlo? Perchè nonostante tutto io soffro di attacchi di panico, che devo reprimere anche al lavoro e quei sudori freddi che mi prendono non sono il massimo, perchè hjo oltretutto paura di finire come il mio ottico, suicida per uan storia accaduta 30 anni prima che lo ha tormentato sempre.


Ma non ti dà un po' fastidio l'idea di farle vedere quanta importanza ha ancora nella tua vita?

Io sono una persona molto orgogliosa. Mi affeziono terribilmente alle persone, darei tutto per la persona che amo o credo di amare... ma nel momento in cui mi ferisce scatta un meccanismo che mi fa diventare d'acciaio. Se sono sicura di non contare nulla per questa persona, io la cancello dalla mia esistenza. Soffro, mi dispero, piango da sola... ma non le darò mai la soddisfazione di capire quanta parte ha nella mia esistenza e nel mio dolore. Non mi abbasserò mai a nutrire il narcisismo di qualcuno che mi ha fatto soffrire.

Questo meccanismo non riesce a scattare in te? Non hai mai pensato di essere molto fragile e dipendente da questa persona? Non riesci proprio a trovare il modo di corazzarti un po'?


----------



## La Bannata (1 Dicembre 2011)

*La vita e' come una partita*

No pain - No game ... solo attraverso il dolore si cresce 


Mari'


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Dicembre 2011)

La Bannata ha detto:


> No pain - No game ... solo attraverso il dolore si cresce
> 
> 
> Mari'


sì ma ogni tanto un po' di respiro eh? 
ciao Marì


----------



## La Bannata (1 Dicembre 2011)

*Il dolore va attraversato TUTTO ...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma ogni tanto un po' di respiro eh?
> ciao Marì


... poi ti puoi permettere di respirare a pieni polmoni Liberi 

Ciao Sbri'

Mari'


----------



## MK (1 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> CI ho pensato e ho deciso di prendere su ed andare a ROma da quella ragazza, non solo ovviamente, se no potrei beccarmi una denuncia, ma in compagnia, perchè io devo far vedere agli occhi di quyella ragazza i danni che ha fatto, sia fisici (che ci sono) sia del mio animo, che è diverso.


Daniele tu sai lei dove sta, dove vive, cosa fa? Parlo di adesso, non di prima. Io ne parlerei con la tua fidanzata di questa cosa. Forse lei è l'unica in grado di farti ragionare.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non ti dà un po' fastidio l'idea di farle vedere quanta importanza ha ancora nella tua vita?
> 
> Io sono una persona molto orgogliosa. Mi affeziono terribilmente alle persone, darei tutto per la persona che amo o credo di amare... ma nel momento in cui mi ferisce scatta un meccanismo che mi fa diventare d'acciaio. Se sono sicura di non contare nulla per questa persona, io la cancello dalla mia esistenza. Soffro, mi dispero, piango da sola... ma non le darò mai la soddisfazione di capire quanta parte ha nella mia esistenza e nel mio dolore. Non mi abbasserò mai a nutrire il narcisismo di qualcuno che mi ha fatto soffrire.
> 
> Questo meccanismo non riesce a scattare in te? Non hai mai pensato di essere molto fragile e dipendente da questa persona? Non riesci proprio a trovare il modo di corazzarti un po'?





Questo meccanismo riesce a scattare quando proprio tocchi il fondo come con  tutti i generi di dipendenza ..
Quando capisci che la vita e' una sola, e' tua ed e' l'unica cosa che hai di tuo ..


----------



## Simy (1 Dicembre 2011)

La Bannata ha detto:


> No pain - No game ... solo attraverso il dolore si cresce
> 
> 
> Mari'


è vero! 
ciao Marì


----------



## tesla (1 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, è così che bisogna fare: va addomesticato il dolore.
> Chi ce la fa lo deve soffocare con i piaceri, sono d'accordo.
> *Ma chi non ce la fa?.....E' fregato!*!!!!!


eccomi! presente! io non ce la faccio :up:


----------



## Daniele (1 Dicembre 2011)

Allora rispondo sul motivo per cui voglio andare là. Una delle cose che non ho per nulla digerito fu il fatto che lei mi trattò male, con freddezza e con orgoglio, come se fossi stato io a compiere il danno, il dolo verso di lei, come se fossi io dalla paerte del torto e lei una povera anima che sopportava anche. Mi ha fatto male essere messo in cattiva luce, perchè non ci credereste, lei è riuscita a mettere in cattiva luce la mia persona a me stesso, difficile stimarsi un poco dopo che si è diventati orribili mostri. Perchè lei non mi ha mai voluto parlare di persona? Per lo stesso motivo per cui quando non saperva che dirmi scappava dal mio sguardo, andandosene via. Perchè fare così? Perchè i vigliacchi fanno come gli struzzi, si nascondo la testona credendo di non esserci più.
Lei ha fatto l'orgogliosa e la sostenuta con me, non ha mai detto con un poco di voce rotta che le dispiaceva, sempre fredda e distaccata, come solo al telefono una persona può essere, si è sempre arroccata dietro a quel telefono, al poterlo buttare giù se la cosa le era di gradimento, per non ascoltare una verità scomoda e brutta e cosa faceva poi? Contattava gli uomini che si scopava, più vecchi di me (ovviamente uno dei motivi per cui mi lasciò fu anche la mia più elevata età, ma gli altri a 38 anni sono più giovani di uncretino di 29) chiedendo perchè "psico le rompeva le balle", cosa ovvia e normale. Io stavo male ed ho chiesto sempre e soltanto la stessa cosa, con costanza e coerenza, perchè sapevo che era quello che a me serviva nell'immediato. Ora che gli anni sono passati il male è parte di me, la malattia è enormemente avanzata purtroppo mi serve una azione forte. Chi mi accompagnerà? Mia madre, perchè è l'unica che mi conosceva bene prima ed è l'unica capace di superare la mia finzione, del resto la mia ragazza mi conosce già danneggiato e a lei vado bene così, non pensa che io abbia danni, perchè con lei sono sempre stato così, ma davvero il tempo non mi sta aiutando per nulla.
Per gli attacchi di panico non posso farci nulla, i farmaci che mi avevano dato sulla mia persona sono incompatibili con la guida e quindi nel mio caso con il mio lavoro, perciò io devo resistere a modo mio a quel dolore che mi sale, al fatto che non riesco più respirare, che sento un peso incredibile, sempre  e soltanto con le mie forze, ma la cosa sta peggiorando in maniera esponenziale. Buffo il sapere che più sto male e meglio lavoro, assurdo no? Sempre più attivo, sempre più capace di fare e per la prima volta oggi ho ricevuto uan mail per un mio progetto...e la persona mi ha chiamato ingegnere.
Ma io so nascondere bene le cose, il mio disagio, ho imparato ad essere due persone, il Daniele di prima, all'esterno (anche se c'è qualche crepa) e quello di adesso dentro.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qualcuno una volta mi disse che le corna sono come gli occhiali. Tu li hai addosso e non li vedi e a volte ti dimentichi di averli, e magari li cerchi pure: "Ma dove sono i miei occhiali che non li trovo". E ce li hai sul naso. E gli altri, invece, li vedono, li vedono bene.


Mia moglie dice...che sono di gomma...si piegano...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, è così che bisogna fare: va addomesticato il dolore.
> Chi ce la fa lo deve soffocare con i piaceri, sono d'accordo.
> Ma chi non ce la fa?.....E' fregato!!!!!!



Eh ma pergiove...
Ma lo leggete eh?
Leggetelo...
Cazzo è lui per primo che continua ad alimentare il suo dolore...
Un briciolo di dignità no eh?
Ed è così che siamo oramai abituati a non leggerlo...ecc..ecc..ecc...per le aberrazioni a cui arriva...no?

Vuoi fare una cosa?
FALLA.
E non continuare all'infinito a sbandierare funesti proclami.

Diventi poco credibile. No?

Quante volte io gli ho chiesto...
Fammi parlare con quella ragazza...
Neanche si degna di rispondermi...
In fondo se è una donnaccia...con me si troverà subito a suo agio.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> eccomi! presente! io non ce la faccio :up:


ma figuriamoci Tesla...dai andiamo...
Ma cosa dici su...
Ma porco cazzo...
Se ti viene il cancro cosa fai?
Ti metti su un letto e non ti muovi più?
Lotta cazzo no?
Senti cazzo...donne per i tuoi gusti non ne conosco...e sta tenta de non ciavarme una delle me done che te copo...
Detto ciò...
Tratte alta no?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora rispondo sul motivo per cui voglio andare là. Una delle cose che non ho per nulla digerito fu il fatto che lei mi trattò male, con freddezza e con orgoglio, come se fossi stato io a compiere il danno, il dolo verso di lei, come se fossi io dalla paerte del torto e lei una povera anima che sopportava anche. Mi ha fatto male essere messo in cattiva luce, perchè non ci credereste, lei è riuscita a mettere in cattiva luce la mia persona a me stesso, difficile stimarsi un poco dopo che si è diventati orribili mostri. Perchè lei non mi ha mai voluto parlare di persona? Per lo stesso motivo per cui quando non saperva che dirmi scappava dal mio sguardo, andandosene via. Perchè fare così? Perchè i vigliacchi fanno come gli struzzi, si nascondo la testona credendo di non esserci più.
> Lei ha fatto l'orgogliosa e la sostenuta con me, non ha mai detto con un poco di voce rotta che le dispiaceva, sempre fredda e distaccata, come solo al telefono una persona può essere, si è sempre arroccata dietro a quel telefono, al poterlo buttare giù se la cosa le era di gradimento, per non ascoltare una verità scomoda e brutta e cosa faceva poi? Contattava gli uomini che si scopava, più vecchi di me (ovviamente uno dei motivi per cui mi lasciò fu anche la mia più elevata età, ma gli altri a 38 anni sono più giovani di uncretino di 29) chiedendo perchè "psico le rompeva le balle", cosa ovvia e normale. Io stavo male ed ho chiesto sempre e soltanto la stessa cosa, con costanza e coerenza, perchè sapevo che era quello che a me serviva nell'immediato. Ora che gli anni sono passati il male è parte di me, la malattia è enormemente avanzata purtroppo mi serve una azione forte. Chi mi accompagnerà? Mia madre, perchè è l'unica che mi conosceva bene prima ed è l'unica capace di superare la mia finzione, del resto la mia ragazza mi conosce già danneggiato e a lei vado bene così, non pensa che io abbia danni, perchè con lei sono sempre stato così, ma davvero il tempo non mi sta aiutando per nulla.
> Per gli attacchi di panico non posso farci nulla, i farmaci che mi avevano dato sulla mia persona sono incompatibili con la guida e quindi nel mio caso con il mio lavoro, perciò io devo resistere a modo mio a quel dolore che mi sale, al fatto che non riesco più respirare, che sento un peso incredibile, sempre  e soltanto con le mie forze, ma la cosa sta peggiorando in maniera esponenziale. Buffo il sapere che più sto male e meglio lavoro, assurdo no? Sempre più attivo, sempre più capace di fare e per la prima volta oggi ho ricevuto uan mail per un mio progetto...e la persona mi ha chiamato ingegnere.
> Ma io so nascondere bene le cose, il mio disagio, ho imparato ad essere due persone, il Daniele di prima, all'esterno (anche se c'è qualche crepa) e quello di adesso dentro.


Ma sta attento una cosa.
Ma tu hai la più pallida idea di QUANTE VOLTE le persone HANNO pesantemente deluso le mie aspettative? Eh?
Ho rinunciato a farmi delle aspettative? NO.
Sai perchè? Perchè a sto mondo per una che ti delude ne trovi 10 che ti danno cento volte di più.
Sei tu il cretino che si perde la vita per correre dietro a sta scema.

Spiegami perchè quello che dice lei, o ti ha detto lei diventa come dire Vangelo per te.

Ohi cucciolo ma credi che io non abbia mai avuto a che fare con donne doppiogiochiste del cazzo? Eh?

Sono andate ste cretine a sputtanarmi dai miei amici...e sta roba gli si è ritorta contro...
Capisci? Eh?

Tu devi lottare per essere la migliore persona possibile...
Invece fai di tutto per diventare un psico del cazzo...
Così lei dirà...visto ho fatto bene a liberarmi di lui, usando il tradimento, sapevo che flippava e mi sono liberata di lui...

Poi cos'è che fai?
Ti faresti accompagnare da lei da tua madre?
Ho letto male vero?

Riesci a concepire che figura di merda ti faresti?

Lei ti ha più cercato? Ti ha rotto le balle?
No...
Lasciala al suo destino e tu segui il tuo!

Ma pensare un po' alla povera anima della tua ragazza mai?
Ma sai quanto soffrirebbe per ste cose?

Guarda eh?
Non prendere in giro la tua morosa...
Sennò vengo io a prenderti a calci in culo...
Ti posso giurare...che se stai un pomeriggio con me...ti faccio passare tutte le ansie di sto mondo...

Sempre là piangerti addosso...porco can


----------



## Daniele (1 Dicembre 2011)

E chi altri può accompagnarmi se non mia madre? La mia ragazza no, il mio migliore amico pure, visto che si rifiutò in passato perchè " Non ti serve questa cosa!" e chi altri se non lei che è l'unica che si è offerta? Che si crede, io ho chiesto anche al mio padrino di venire con me, sia per calmarmi sia per fare da figura garante, niente, tutto inascoltato e quinidi....ho inziato a fingere anche con loro. Bellissimo il lasegame, stupendi i kart, ma sinceramente, non mi importa nulla di questo, ma l'agire in quel modo spinge gli occhi lontani da quello che provo davvero e mi nasconde, come io voglio essere, nascosto per il resto della mia vita.
Ovvio, se prendessi un pugno da quella ragazza risponderei al pugno, ma credo che lei possa essere più saggia di un tempo, quando mi picchiò disperata per una mia frase (ovviamente il cornuto era pur sempre colpevole di qualcosa) facendomi anche un pochino male, ed io stoico non risposi per nulla ai pugni in faccia. Si carissimi, io fui picchiato e per me, per evitare denunce ho incassato, mentre lei mi minacciava di ogni cosa.
Conte, le cose per essere chiuse devono essere chiuse, e siccome il dolo l'ho subito io sarebbe giusto chiuderle alla mia maniera e non a quella che fa più comodo a lei, no? Un semplice fatto di dolo.


----------



## tesla (1 Dicembre 2011)

ho sofferto di millemila attacchi di panico, ansia, insonnia, cazzi e mazzi... la cura c'è e sta solo a trovare la persona più adatta e competente. 
e poi affidarcisi e non opporre una resistenza reattiva come sicuramente fai tu.
per la guida ti danno problemi solo se ti sedano come un rinoceronte africano.
piuttosto che vivere così e andare a farti prendere per il culo da una che riderà di te, consulta un bravo neurologo e psichiatra e risolvi questa cosa.
lei non ti dirà MAI che è colpa sua, perchè è una stronza e vigliacca, non lasciare che il tuo star bene dipenda dalle parole di una donna che è cenere e cenere ritornerà.
sbattitene i coglioni e ringrazia dio di avere a fianco una ragazza, che per inciso ti deve amare veramente


----------



## Daniele (1 Dicembre 2011)

Tesla, io non posso prendere nessun farmaco per non stare male, posso semplicemente morire con quel genere di farmaco e fidati che un blando ma proprio blando ansiolitico può mandarmi quasi in coma. Io non mi fido più di quelle persone che hanno preso una laurea in macumba applicata, semplicemente se qualcosa non è supportato da calcoli e da prove fisiche per me non vale un piffero.
SOno stato più male sotto dottori di cui uno con fama Italiana molto grossa che standomene da solo a fare di testa mia, quindi ribadisco il concetto, visto che ho dovuto superare la morte di mio padre da solo, i bulli che mi predevano di mira dop la sua morte e via dicendo...credo di sapere cosa mi fa bene e cosa mi fa male e l'essere morto, l'essere ignorato come un traditore del cazzo mi fa male, mi spiace, voglio rimettere le cose apposto, voglio fare in modo che lei abbia un sentimento di vergogna per se stessa e andarmene via per sempre, perchè voglio umiliarla, perchè io mi nutro adesso delle umiliazioni degli altri, di quelli che mi fanno del male.


----------



## free (1 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tesla, io non posso prendere nessun farmaco per non stare male, posso semplicemente morire con quel genere di farmaco e fidati che un blando ma proprio blando ansiolitico può mandarmi quasi in coma. Io non mi fido più di quelle persone che hanno preso una laurea in macumba applicata, semplicemente se qualcosa non è supportato da calcoli e da prove fisiche per me non vale un piffero.
> SOno stato più male sotto dottori di cui uno con fama Italiana molto grossa che standomene da solo a fare di testa mia, quindi ribadisco il concetto, visto che ho dovuto superare la morte di mio padre da solo, i bulli che mi predevano di mira dop la sua morte e via dicendo...credo di sapere cosa mi fa bene e cosa mi fa male e l'essere morto, l'essere ignorato come un traditore del cazzo mi fa male, mi spiace, voglio rimettere le cose apposto, voglio fare in modo che lei abbia un sentimento di vergogna per se stessa e andarmene via per sempre, perchè voglio umiliarla, perchè io mi nutro adesso delle umiliazioni degli altri, di quelli che mi fanno del male.


ehm...hai provato con la marjuana? è un potente antiinfiammatorio naturale e ha proprietà rilassanti, c'è anche in pastiglie, la vendono in svizzera per esempio, lo so perchè può essere prescritta per la sclerosi multipla e altre malattie

non capisco che hai in mente per umiliare questa donna che sembra avere meno sensibilità di un sasso
non pensi che sia energia sprecata?


----------



## Massimo meridio (1 Dicembre 2011)

Concordo con quanto detto da Sole e dal Conte...per orgoglio io non andrtei mai e poi mai da lei. Soffrirò, piangerò, mi dispererò, farò la ciucca di birra e vino, ma mai e poi mai dopo tre anni e mezzo mi farei vedere ancora interessato ai ca...i suoi.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chi altri può accompagnarmi se non mia madre? La mia ragazza no, il mio migliore amico pure, visto che si rifiutò in passato perchè " Non ti serve questa cosa!" e chi altri se non lei che è l'unica che si è offerta? Che si crede, io ho chiesto anche al mio padrino di venire con me, sia per calmarmi sia per fare da figura garante, niente, tutto inascoltato e quinidi....ho inziato a fingere anche con loro. Bellissimo il lasegame, stupendi i kart, ma sinceramente, non mi importa nulla di questo, ma l'agire in quel modo spinge gli occhi lontani da quello che provo davvero e mi nasconde, come io voglio essere, nascosto per il resto della mia vita.
> Ovvio, se prendessi un pugno da quella ragazza risponderei al pugno, ma credo che lei possa essere più saggia di un tempo, quando mi picchiò disperata per una mia frase (ovviamente il cornuto era pur sempre colpevole di qualcosa) facendomi anche un pochino male, ed io stoico non risposi per nulla ai pugni in faccia. Si carissimi, io fui picchiato e per me, per evitare denunce ho incassato, mentre lei mi minacciava di ogni cosa.
> Conte, le cose per essere chiuse devono essere chiuse, e siccome il dolo l'ho subito io sarebbe giusto chiuderle alla mia maniera e non a quella che fa più comodo a lei, no? Un semplice fatto di dolo.


Ma ti rendi conto?
Vacci da solo eh?
Hai 30 anni non 5...
Ti parla uno che quando la maestra gli diceva domani accompagnato dai genitori...rispondeva...non se ne parla nemmeno...
Ciò piccolo...ma pora donna tua madre...costretta a fare una cagata del genere!
Le cose SONO chiuse da tre anni e mezzo...
Lo vuoi capire?
Tu hai la tua vita e lei la sua...no?
Un dolo che non esiste che vedi solo tu!
Fa male essere lasciati respinti traditi quant'altro...

Ostia...poi se sta qua è un orgogliona e te l'ho già detto piuttosto di chiederti scusa si ammazza lei eh?
O cosa vuoi ottenere le scuse del menga?

DOlo dolo dolo...dolo un cazzo...
Tu sei come una persona...insomma...
Pensa un attimo al reale vero dolore...
La morte di tuo padre!
Ti dessero anche miliardi di euro come risarcimento...
Tuo padre non torna in vita no?

Per quanto tu massacri sta donna...non eliminerai MAI il fatto che lei ha scopato con un altro che non sei tu.
E' successo.
Tu dovevi...prendere atto ....dirle...
Ok io non ti voglio più come fidanzata perchè sei na putana...
E finito lì no?

No eh?
Daniele 3 anni e mezzo!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ho sofferto di millemila attacchi di panico, ansia, insonnia, cazzi e mazzi... la cura c'è e sta solo a trovare la persona più adatta e competente.
> e poi affidarcisi e non opporre una resistenza reattiva come sicuramente fai tu.
> per la guida ti danno problemi solo se ti sedano come un rinoceronte africano.
> piuttosto che vivere così e andare a farti prendere per il culo da una che riderà di te, consulta un bravo neurologo e psichiatra e risolvi questa cosa.
> ...


Ah come conosci tu certe donne...
Non ci sta nessuno!


----------



## Daniele (1 Dicembre 2011)

Lo farei solo e solamente per piegare il suo di orgoglio, non può fare l'orgogliosa dopo che mi ha fatto del maloe, è un atteggiamento di sfida ed io non accetto di perdere nessuna sfida, chi lo fa perde, è sempre stato così. Non mi nascondo dietro a false parole, non mi nascondo dietro cose che non si conoscono, io sono quasi morto e così andando morirò di certo un giorno e se fossi così orgoglioso da voler essere morto sarei solo un gran coglione, io voglio vivere, ma per farlo devo vivere a modo mio e solo mio, nel modo che io ritengo giusto9 ed onorevole per me, nel modo che mi fa stare bene e che mi fa sentire appagato da me medesimo, quindi piegare lei è quello che mi serve, fare quello che lei non riesce a sopportare, parlare con me.


----------



## tesla (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto?
> Vacci da solo eh?
> Hai 30 anni non 5...
> Ti parla uno che quando la maestra gli diceva domani accompagnato dai genitori...rispondeva...non se ne parla nemmeno...
> ...


mi tocca quotare il conte che ora penserà che lo amo


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

*DOnne di tradi XD...*

Insomma dove stanno qua...eh?
Se voi foste al posto di questa ragazza...e dopo 3 anni e mezzo vi capita davanti l'ex con la mamma che è lì per esigere da voi un SCUSA MI DISPIACE DIO QUANTO SOFFRO...
Come vi comportate?


----------



## Massimo meridio (1 Dicembre 2011)

Riconfermo: quoto il Conte! Vai pure da lei ma farai una figura che ti lascerà ancor più con l'amaro in bocca. Perchè a lei ormai non gliene frega più niente.


----------



## tesla (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma dove stanno qua...eh?
> Se voi foste al posto di questa ragazza...e dopo 3 anni e mezzo vi capita davanti l'ex con la mamma che è lì per esigere da voi un SCUSA MI DISPIACE DIO QUANTO SOFFRO...
> Come vi comportate?


 non sono in grado di entrare nell'ottica di una simile stronza, ma temo che non le si muoverebbe un muscolo nemmeno se lui la coprisse di letame fumante.
persone così non rpovano empatia nè sentimenti, nemmeno traccia di vergogna. sarebbe capace di ridergli in faccia peggiorando le cose.


----------



## Daniele (1 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non sono in grado di entrare nell'ottica di una simile stronza, ma temo che non le si muoverebbe un muscolo nemmeno se lui la coprisse di letame fumante.
> persone così non rpovano empatia nè sentimenti, nemmeno traccia di vergogna. sarebbe capace di ridergli in faccia peggiorando le cose.


Rispondo a tutto, se io fossi stato totalmente indifferente a lei non mi sarei beccato delle minacce da lei se mi fossi presentato sotto casa sua per parlare, se fossi stato indifferente a lei, non sarebbe fuggita di casa mia in un modo orribile solo perchè nascondeva qualcosa e non riusciva a giardarmi negli occhi. SO solo una cosa, che se qualcosa non la vedi e non la senti è come se non ci fosse, la colpa diventa minima in questi casi e più i miei occhi stanno lontani da lei più lei potrà stare bene con se stessa. Perchè so tutto questo? Perchè 3 donne su tre mi dissero la stessa frase, che avevo gli occhi più belli che avessero mai visto, perchè un secondo prima si poteva leggere in essi il mio reale stato d'animo. Chi mi conosce e conosce gli occhi miei può vedere il mio dolore attraverso ad essi, solo lei può vederlo visto che ha provato vedendoli cosa significasse il 21 marzo 2008, ha visto il mio sguardo...ed ora è anche peggio.
Voglio vederla piangere per quello che ha fatto, voglio solo vederla piangere, voglio vedere dei sentimenti in quel cuore anche solo sincero dispiacere, perchè sono certo che lei si è creata una serie di autogiustificazioni per andare oltre, che stanno in piedi solo con la mia assenza.
Scommetiamo che ho ragione? Rabarbaro sa che io scommetto solo quando sono certo di vincere.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Rispondo a tutto, se io fossi stato totalmente indifferente a lei non mi sarei beccato delle minacce da lei se mi fossi presentato sotto casa sua per parlare, se fossi stato indifferente a lei, non sarebbe fuggita di casa mia in un modo orribile solo perchè nascondeva qualcosa e non riusciva a giardarmi negli occhi. SO solo una cosa, che se qualcosa non la vedi e non la senti è come se non ci fosse, la colpa diventa minima in questi casi e più i miei occhi stanno lontani da lei più lei potrà stare bene con se stessa. Perchè so tutto questo? Perchè 3 donne su tre mi dissero la stessa frase, che avevo gli occhi più belli che avessero mai visto, perchè un secondo prima si poteva leggere in essi il mio reale stato d'animo. Chi mi conosce e conosce gli occhi miei può vedere il mio dolore attraverso ad essi, solo lei può vederlo visto che ha provato vedendoli cosa significasse il 21 marzo 2008, ha visto il mio sguardo...ed ora è anche peggio.
> Voglio vederla piangere per quello che ha fatto, voglio solo vederla piangere, voglio vedere dei sentimenti in quel cuore anche solo sincero dispiacere, perchè sono certo che lei si è creata una serie di autogiustificazioni per andare oltre, che stanno in piedi solo con la mia assenza.
> Scommetiamo che ho ragione? Rabarbaro sa che io scommetto solo quando sono certo di vincere.


Non oso credere che una personalità del calibro di Rabarbaro...ti appoggi in questa impresa...
Poi credimi...
Al massimo allora ti fa una scenetta di pianto...
Le donne hanno un lato tristo...
Pare che a noi la natura ha dato in termini di muscoli e a loro in termini di lingua...
Hanno una capacità di persuasione micidiale...
QUindi...

Non hai mai capito che l'unica cosa bella e vera...
Sarebbe stato: lasciarla perdere

Un giorno magari lei di sua iniziativa...

Il padre non andò in cerca del figliuol prodigo...no?
E il figliuol prodigo poteva benissimo decidere di non pentirsi e di finire la sua vita là con maiali e ghiande!


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> no, non è così
> 
> la odia e basta
> 
> vuole vendetta


Pensare alla vendetta, e sottolineo pensare lo trovo normale.
Metterla in atto, è un altra questione: se una persona si vendica perchè sta male, genera a sua volta altro male, meglio interrompere questa catena, perchè non ne nascerà niente di buono.
Una volta avuta la vendetta, cosa si ottiene?
Daniele ho letto che sei fidanzato, dedicati alla tua nuova ragazza, e non pensare ad altro


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma dove stanno qua...eh?
> Se voi foste al posto di questa ragazza...e dopo 3 anni e mezzo vi capita davanti l'ex con la mamma che è lì per esigere da voi un SCUSA MI DISPIACE DIO QUANTO SOFFRO...
> Come vi comportate?


Lo mando a fanculo...... 

a parte gli scherzi Daniele fregatene di questa! lascia stare davvero non ne vale la pena! 
tutto questo non ti farà stare meglio!


----------



## stellanuova (2 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele, smettila di tormentarti .....

ma che importanza ha lei ora nella tua vita ?

le ferite di questo tipo si rimarginano se si vuole,
cerca di volerlo, hai una compagna che ti ama ......
cosa vuoi di più ???


----------



## lunaiena (2 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma dove stanno qua...eh?
> Se voi foste al posto di questa ragazza...e dopo 3 anni e mezzo vi capita davanti l'ex con la mamma che è lì per esigere da voi un SCUSA MI DISPIACE DIO QUANTO SOFFRO...
> Come vi comportate?




:ciao: :blabla: :blabla: :cincin2: :blabla: :blabla: :canna: :blabla::blabla::cincin2::canna::blabla::blabla::confuso::amici:


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2011)

*daniè*

Quando Arrivi aroma fammi sapere cher ti accompagno io...hai bisogno di qualcuno calmo e sereno...come me!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non oso credere che una personalità del calibro di Rabarbaro...ti appoggi in questa impresa...


Ovviamente non appoggia...

Eppure ci ha parlato per ore, per giorni, per mesi...
Ha visto com'era prima, molto prima, durante, troppo durante, e dopo, abbastanza dopo...

Ma Daniele è buono, molto più buono di Rabarbaro...
Per questo Rabarbaro è fiducioso.


----------



## exStermy (2 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Rispondo a tutto, se io fossi stato totalmente indifferente a lei non mi sarei beccato delle minacce da lei se mi fossi presentato sotto casa sua per parlare, se fossi stato indifferente a lei, non sarebbe fuggita di casa mia in un modo orribile solo perchè nascondeva qualcosa e non riusciva a giardarmi negli occhi. SO solo una cosa, che se qualcosa non la vedi e non la senti è come se non ci fosse, la colpa diventa minima in questi casi e più i miei occhi stanno lontani da lei più lei potrà stare bene con se stessa. Perchè so tutto questo? Perchè 3 donne su tre mi dissero la stessa frase, che avevo gli occhi più belli che avessero mai visto, perchè un secondo prima si poteva leggere in essi il mio reale stato d'animo. Chi mi conosce e conosce gli occhi miei può vedere il mio dolore attraverso ad essi, solo lei può vederlo visto che ha provato vedendoli cosa significasse il 21 marzo 2008, ha visto il mio sguardo...ed ora è anche peggio.
> Voglio vederla piangere per quello che ha fatto, voglio solo vederla piangere, voglio vedere dei sentimenti in quel cuore anche solo sincero dispiacere, perchè sono certo che lei si è creata una serie di autogiustificazioni per andare oltre, che stanno in piedi solo con la mia assenza.
> Scommetiamo che ho ragione? Rabarbaro sa che io scommetto solo quando sono certo di vincere.


Ma 'ndo vai...

ma statti a casa a spupazzarti la tua ragazza che mi meraviglio anche non s'inkazzi pe' ste' stronzate che le racconti cercando pure di coinvolgerla...

comunque devo ammettere che sai ben scegliere...

ahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (2 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> non capisco che hai in mente per umiliare* questa donna che sembra avere meno sensibilità di un sasso*
> non pensi che sia energia sprecata?


 Quoto! daniele ma credi che lei ti dia davvero la "soddisfazione" di farsi vedere dispiaciuta di quello che ha fatto????


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :ciao: :blabla: :blabla: :cincin2: :blabla: :blabla: :canna: :blabla::blabla::cincin2::canna::blabla::blabla::confuso::amici:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA....
Veramente esaustiva!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
che post magnifico!

TI quotoooooooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chi altri può accompagnarmi se non mia madre? La mia ragazza no, il mio migliore amico pure, visto che si rifiutò in passato perchè " Non ti serve questa cosa!" e chi altri se non lei che è l'unica che si è offerta? Che si crede, io ho chiesto anche al mio padrino di venire con me, sia per calmarmi sia per fare da figura garante, niente, tutto inascoltato e quinidi....ho inziato a fingere anche con loro. Bellissimo il lasegame, stupendi i kart, ma sinceramente, non mi importa nulla di questo, ma l'agire in quel modo spinge gli occhi lontani da quello che provo davvero e mi nasconde, come io voglio essere, nascosto per il resto della mia vita.
> Ovvio, se prendessi un pugno da quella ragazza risponderei al pugno, ma credo che lei possa essere più saggia di un tempo, quando mi picchiò disperata per una mia frase (ovviamente il cornuto era pur sempre colpevole di qualcosa) facendomi anche un pochino male, ed io stoico non risposi per nulla ai pugni in faccia. Si carissimi, io fui picchiato e per me, per evitare denunce ho incassato, mentre lei mi minacciava di ogni cosa.
> Conte, le cose per essere chiuse devono essere chiuse, e siccome il dolo l'ho subito io sarebbe giusto chiuderle alla mia maniera e non a quella che fa più comodo a lei, no? Un semplice fatto di dolo.


Te lo spiego da mamma: certo che ti accompagna, una madre andrebbe anche all'inferno per cercare di salvere suo figlio. Lei ti accompagna perchè stai facendo una cagata, non può fermarti, cerca di impedire almeno che ti rovini per sempre. E' questo che arrivi a pretendere da tua madre? Di farsi 500 km per fare una figura ridicola davanti a una che oramai non si ricorda più neppure che faccia hai? Ma ci hai pensato a quella povera donna? pensi mai a qualcun'altro che non sia te stesso? te stesso, il tuo dolore, il tuo bisogno di attenzioni... e stai facendo del male a chi ti è vicino, non credi che tua madre sarebbe più felice se le dessi un po' di serenità? OH, MA SEI UN UOMO, EH? Stavolta mi hai fatto arrabbiare davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando Arrivi aroma fammi sapere cher ti accompagno io...hai bisogno di qualcuno calmo e sereno...come me!!


Daniele arriva a Roma:
[video=youtube;byMPNj6oGGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byMPNj6oGGc[/video]


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chi altri può accompagnarmi se non mia madre?


Tua madre? TUA MADRE? Dan non ho parole. Anzi sì. Ma non ha già passate troppe quella povera donna? Ma vuoi finalmente crescere e farla finita con sta storia della tua ex? Che magari si è sposata ed è madre a sua volta? Basta adesso eh, basta.


----------



## Flavia (2 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo spiego da mamma: certo che ti accompagna, una madre andrebbe anche all'inferno per cercare di salvere suo figlio. Lei ti accompagna perchè stai facendo una cagata, non può fermarti, cerca di impedire almeno che ti rovini per sempre. E' questo che arrivi a pretendere da tua madre? Di farsi 500 km per fare una figura ridicola davanti a una che oramai non si ricorda più neppure che faccia hai? Ma ci hai pensato a quella povera donna? pensi mai a qualcun'altro che non sia te stesso? te stesso, il tuo dolore, il tuo bisogno di attenzioni... e stai facendo del male a chi ti è vicino, non credi che tua madre sarebbe più felice se le dessi un po' di serenità? OH, MA SEI UN UOMO, EH? Stavolta mi hai fatto arrabbiare davvero.


Hai ragione in ogni parola.
Daniele ma tu sei innamorato della tua attuale ragazza, e allora perchè dare tanta importanza alla ex, sottraendo così energie a te ed al tuo nuovo rapporto.
Capisco il dolore, la delusione, ma devi cercare di plasmarli altrimenti non farai altro che far del male a te stesso.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> MI sono laureato con un bel voto, ma più basso di quello che avrei avuto prima di stare male, ho trovato un lavoro e due mesi dopo ero già assunto in una grossa, ma davvero grossa azienda che non prevede l'idea di crisi, se non di crisi mistica, sono apprezzato per le mie capacità al lavoro, ma alla fin finedentro di me mi sento sempre un perdente. Come ho sempre detto io credevo fermamente di non essere stato tradito dalla mia ex, quando lo scoprii credetti fermamente che lei non lo avesse fatto con lo scopo di ferirmi, ma che per il bene che mi voleva mi avrebbe aiutato ad uscire da una cosa che sapeva che non ero in grado di tenere, come io le stavo dando una mano con la morte del suo amatissimo nonno. HO sempre creduto che l'affetto rimane tra persone, che si può sbagliare, si può anche fare del male agli altri, ma che il senso di affetto ci spingerà senza dubbio all'aiutare chi abbiamo erroneamente ferito e così ho sempre fatto io.
> Ma credendo ancora in lei, nonostante il tradimento subito (credo che fosse il mio ultimo baluardo della fiducia), mi sono tolto una possibilità, quella di abbandonarmi a quello che sentivo, a quello che il donore mi imponeva di fare, l'ho imploso e ne sono finito danneggiato. Le opzioni erano due, o implodere e avere un aiuto da lei che mi conosceva molto bene, oppure esplodere e sperare di non fare eccessivi danni, io la conosco quella bestia che mi porto dentro, si chiama sete di giustizia, una enorme ingiustizia vissuta che non vede bandiere e non vede autorità, quando vuole venire fuori viene fuori.
> 
> cA
> ...


Caro Daniele,tante volte ci siamo beccati,come normalmente si fa tra stretti ''cugini'',piu'o meno dove finisce Bo comincia Fe.
sei un'uomo in gamba,stai facendo carriera,ora basta,non dovrei dirlo io ma la vita e'terrena e basta.Ad esempio dopo giornata pesa.mi ha enormente caricato il fatto che la mia altra donna,con la quale stavo per chiudere,mi ha chiamato,1 sec dopo il mio sms.se capisco bene hai una donna con la quale andrai a vivere,qua',forza Daniele.forse un bolognese deve ricordarti chi e'nato nella tua bellissima citta'???ciao


----------



## elena_ (3 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Daniele,tante volte ci siamo beccati,come normalmente si fa tra stretti ''cugini'',piu'o meno dove finisce Bo comincia Fe.
> sei un'uomo in gamba,stai facendo carriera,ora basta,non dovrei dirlo io ma la vita e'terrena e basta.Ad esempio dopo giornata pesa.mi ha enormente caricato il fatto che la mia altra donna,con la quale stavo per chiudere,mi ha chiamato,1 sec dopo il mio sms.se capisco bene hai una donna con la quale andrai a vivere,qua',forza Daniele.forse un bolognese deve ricordarti chi e'nato nella tua bellissima citta'???ciao


Girolamo Savonarola? O Arnoldo Foà?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Girolamo Savonarola? O Arnoldo Foà?


No Albana da Sangiovese!


----------



## tesla (3 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo spiego da mamma: certo che ti accompagna, una madre andrebbe anche all'inferno per cercare di salvere suo figlio. Lei ti accompagna perchè stai facendo una cagata, non può fermarti, cerca di impedire almeno che ti rovini per sempre. E' questo che arrivi a pretendere da tua madre? Di farsi 500 km per fare una figura ridicola davanti a una che oramai non si ricorda più neppure che faccia hai? Ma ci hai pensato a quella povera donna? pensi mai a qualcun'altro che non sia te stesso? te stesso, il tuo dolore, il tuo bisogno di attenzioni... e stai facendo del male a chi ti è vicino, non credi che tua madre sarebbe più felice se le dessi un po' di serenità? OH, MA SEI UN UOMO, EH? Stavolta mi hai fatto arrabbiare davvero.



questo post stampalo daniele e tienilo sempre nel portafoglio.
quando ti viene un'idea assurda lo tiri fuori e lo rileggi


----------



## Daniele (4 Dicembre 2011)

Posso andarci anche da solo, basta che qualcuno possa fornirmi un alibi per il tempo necessario, perchè da solo se lei solo spolverasse un poco il suo repertorio da orgogliona si piglierebbe pizze in faccia fino a farle sputare tutti i denti e sono abbastanza in buona. Per presevare questa ragazza da qualcosa di doloroso io devo avere una figura garante e scelta da me, non da lei, visto che lei è dalòla parte del torto e ha lei commesso più azioni contro la mia persona.


----------



## elena_ (4 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No Albana da Sangiovese!


mi risulta che sia un vino, non una persona 


...e lascia rispondere Lothar qualche volta, Conte, dai...


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso andarci anche da solo, basta che qualcuno possa fornirmi un alibi per il tempo necessario, perchè da solo se lei solo spolverasse un poco il suo repertorio da orgogliona si piglierebbe pizze in faccia fino a farle sputare tutti i denti e sono abbastanza in buona. Per presevare questa ragazza da qualcosa di doloroso io devo avere una figura garante e scelta da me, non da lei, visto che lei è dalòla parte del torto e ha lei commesso più azioni contro la mia persona.


E tu credi che lei sarebbe così cogliona da incontrarti da sola? Secondo me chiama la polizia non appena ti vede. Se ti vede.


----------



## La Bannata (4 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> MI sono laureato con un bel voto, ma più basso di quello che avrei avuto prima di stare male, ho trovato un lavoro e due mesi dopo ero già assunto in una grossa, ma davvero grossa azienda che non prevede l'idea di crisi, se non di crisi mistica, sono apprezzato per le mie capacità al lavoro, ma alla fin finedentro di me mi sento sempre un perdente. Come ho sempre detto io credevo fermamente di non essere stato tradito dalla mia ex, quando lo scoprii credetti fermamente che lei non lo avesse fatto con lo scopo di ferirmi, ma che per il bene che mi voleva mi avrebbe aiutato ad uscire da una cosa che sapeva che non ero in grado di tenere, come io le stavo dando una mano con la morte del suo amatissimo nonno. HO sempre creduto che l'affetto rimane tra persone, che si può sbagliare, si può anche fare del male agli altri, ma che il senso di affetto ci spingerà senza dubbio all'aiutare chi abbiamo erroneamente ferito e così ho sempre fatto io.
> Ma credendo ancora in lei, nonostante il tradimento subito (credo che fosse il mio ultimo baluardo della fiducia), mi sono tolto una possibilità, quella di abbandonarmi a quello che sentivo, a quello che il donore mi imponeva di fare, l'ho imploso e ne sono finito danneggiato. Le opzioni erano due, o implodere e avere un aiuto da lei che mi conosceva molto bene, oppure esplodere e sperare di non fare eccessivi danni, io la conosco quella bestia che mi porto dentro, si chiama sete di giustizia, una enorme ingiustizia vissuta che non vede bandiere e non vede autorità, quando vuole venire fuori viene fuori.
> Io non faccio paura a nessuno nella mia versione semplice, ho una forza nella norma e sono calmo e pacato, quando mi si mette davanti ad una ingiustizia divento altro, minaccioso, forte e cattivo, così sono riuscito ad avere i soldi dell'assicurazione di quando mi sfasciarono la macchina, preso per il sedere dall'assicurature per il mio scassone si ritrovò con i piedi in aria ed io pronto a distruggergli la faccia, mi staccò subito un assegno per i danni subiti, mia madre mi disse che avevo la classica faccia di chi non ha niente da perdere. Ma ora ho da perdere, perchè per mantenere il mio posto non posso aver problemi con la legge, neppure minimi, per poter viaggiare in paesi che necessitano di questo. Come imbrigliare questa  mia rabbia che da allora vive dentro di me? CI ho pensato e ho deciso di prendere su ed andare a ROma da quella ragazza, non solo ovviamente, se no potrei beccarmi una denuncia, ma in compagnia, perchè io devo far vedere agli occhi di quyella ragazza i danni che ha fatto, sia fisici (che ci sono) sia del mio animo, che è diverso.
> Detta semplicemente io sono due persone ora, il me pasato che vive solo nei miei ricordi ed il me attuale, famelico, odioso e cattivo, devo far morire questa ultima persona per essere chi ero prima e per farlo, devo dargli giustizia. Per me il concetto di giustizia è univoco, non esistono più cose che posso fare, c'è solo una azione che posso seguire e quindi la seguirò.
> Perchè farlo? Perchè nonostante tutto io soffro di attacchi di panico, che devo reprimere anche al lavoro e quei sudori freddi che mi prendono non sono il massimo, perchè hjo oltretutto paura di finire come il mio ottico, suicida per uan storia accaduta 30 anni prima che lo ha tormentato sempre.



Daniele caro esci, tirati fuori da questa melassa ... ti sta soffocando l'anima ... la giustizia non e' di questa vita, esiste solo la legge e, come ben sappiamo la legge/le regole fanno acqua da tutte le parti.


Mari'


----------



## Daniele (4 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E tu credi che lei sarebbe così cogliona da incontrarti da sola? Secondo me chiama la polizia non appena ti vede. Se ti vede.


E dicendo cosa? "C'è il mio ex a cui non ho chiesto mai scusa che vuole parlare con me ed io non voglio, arrestatelo!!!" La polizia non può fare nulla, ma proprio nulla contro il mio libero arbitrio se non violo delle leggi e io non ne violerei neppure una. RIbadisco anche che tra i due chi ha subito violenza fisica e psicologica sono stato io da parte sua e la cosa mi rende alquanto in posizione di favore.


----------



## Daniele (4 Dicembre 2011)

La Bannata ha detto:


> Daniele caro esci, tirati fuori da questa melassa ... ti sta soffocando l'anima ... la giustizia non e' di questa vita, esiste solo la legge e, come ben sappiamo la legge/le regole fanno acqua da tutte le parti.
> 
> 
> Mari'


Marì,. della legge non mi frega nulla, ma proprio nulla, è roba umana gestita da deboli stronzi che si appellano ad essa perchè troppo inetti. Io della legge non me ne faccio più nulla, mi è stato dimostrato che il limite della legge sono 250.000.000 di lire...questi bastano per comprare la vita di una persona, anche meno. Ringrazio il giudice corrotto che ha reso possibile questa mia esistenza sperando che qualcuno lo abbia sepolto di già.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso andarci anche da solo, basta che qualcuno possa fornirmi un alibi per il tempo necessario, perchè da solo se lei solo spolverasse un poco il suo repertorio da orgogliona si piglierebbe pizze in faccia fino a farle sputare tutti i denti e sono abbastanza in buona. Per presevare questa ragazza da qualcosa di doloroso io devo avere una figura garante e scelta da me, non da lei, visto che lei è dalòla parte del torto e ha lei commesso più azioni contro la mia persona.



Allora facciamo così!
TU vieni da solo...
Ma io vengo con lei...ci stai?
Così sai se per caso le cose si mettono male...


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E dicendo cosa? "C'è il mio ex a cui non ho chiesto mai scusa che vuole parlare con me ed io non voglio, arrestatelo!!!" La polizia non può fare nulla, ma proprio nulla contro il mio libero arbitrio se non violo delle leggi e io non ne violerei neppure una. RIbadisco anche che tra i due chi ha subito violenza fisica e psicologica sono stato io da parte sua e la cosa mi rende alquanto in posizione di favore.


Io se fossi in lei e ti vedrei girare attorno a casa mia non sarei di certo tranquilla. E comunque vedrai che non ci sarà, verrà col fidanzato...


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora facciamo così!
> TU vieni da solo...
> Ma io vengo con lei...ci stai?
> Così sai se per caso le cose si mettono male...


Posso venire anch'io? Almeno c'è un testimone. Daniele e lascia stare tua madre per favore.


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2011)

chiedo scusa a daniele per l'intrusione ma non ce l'ho fatta a resistere
comunque daniele lascia perdere. non ne vale la pena....
AUGURI!!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Posso venire anch'io? Almeno c'è un testimone. Daniele e lascia stare tua madre per favore.


Dai MK che mattana...
Andiamo a Roma...poi si va tutti dalla Simy...
Se daniele fa il cretino Simy sguinzaglia il cane...e ancora na volta si ride...
[video=youtube;WyvwV9lF3v0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyvwV9lF3v0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai MK che mattana...
> Andiamo a Roma...poi si va tutti dalla Simy...
> Se daniele fa il cretino Simy sguinzaglia il cane...e ancora na volta si ride...


Conte io non rido certo di una situazione così tragica, ma Daniele ha bisogno di amici che lo aiutino eh, altro che deliri da vendicatore solitario. Una gita a Roma non mi dispiacerebbe affatto .


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte io non rido certo di una situazione così tragica, ma Daniele ha bisogno di amici che lo aiutino eh, altro che deliri da vendicatore solitario. Una gita a Roma non mi dispiacerebbe affatto .


io il caffè ve lo preparo sul serio! magari io e te riusciamo a far ragionare Daniele che dici MK?


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io il caffè ve lo preparo sul serio! magari io e te riusciamo a far ragionare Daniele che dici MK?


Yes, quando volete io ci sono.


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Yes, quando volete io ci sono.


il problema ora è convincere Daniele!


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> il problema ora è convincere Daniele!


E lo convince il Conte :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E lo convince il Conte :mrgreen:


giusto!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte io non rido certo di una situazione così tragica, ma Daniele ha bisogno di amici che lo aiutino eh, altro che deliri da vendicatore solitario. Una gita a Roma non mi dispiacerebbe affatto .


Scusa e dove la vedi tragica?
Eh?
Mica lei è malata terminale su un letto eh? E lui non sa come affrontare l'ultimo saluto eh?
Che vada al programma delle De Filippi a sto punto!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> giusto!


Ecco qui per me subito una nuova impresa impossibile!
Vedremo...
Ora mi studio la strategia...


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusa e dove la vedi tragica?
> Eh?
> Mica lei è malata terminale su un letto eh? E lui non sa come affrontare l'ultimo saluto eh?
> Che vada al programma delle De Filippi a sto punto!


Io credo che lei a Daniele non ci pensi più. Lì è la tragedia.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io credo che lei a Daniele non ci pensi più. Lì è la tragedia.


Ma che il ciccio di saturno con gli anelli e le palle di plutone mi fulminino...se non è vero che è almeno un anno che non glielo dico! Al Daniele.

Ma non è una tragedia MK.
é la vita!

Una tragedia è quella che è successo a te con tuo marito.
Quella a casa mia è una tragedia!

Tu sei stata bravissima a venire fuori da sola dai tuoi casini!
Ma lo hai voluto tu!

Ripeto: DANIELE NON VUOLE VENIRE FUORI DAI SUOI CASINI.
Ok?


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che il ciccio di saturno con gli anelli e le palle di plutone mi fulminino...se non è vero che è almeno un anno che non glielo dico! Al Daniele.
> 
> Ma non è una tragedia MK.
> é la vita!
> ...


E l'aiutiamo noi no? Gli amici a che servono? 
Conte non possiamo mai sapere quanto e quale male può sentire una persona, possiamo solo cercare di alleviare il male, coi consigli, con gli abbracci, anche coi cazziatoni se servono.


----------



## Daniele (5 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io credo che lei a Daniele non ci pensi più. Lì è la tragedia.


Abbastanza improbabile. Ogni volta che penserà al suo esame di maturità...tho, c'ero io, appena penserà alla sua macchina...tho le ho fatto fare io le guide con la mia macchina, appena penserà al giorno in cui morì suo nonno...tho c'era Daniele quel giorno, appena penserà al primo uomo con cui è stata...tho, ancora Daniele in pole position. Qui parlo mancando di umiltà totale, ma io sono stato presente in troppi momenti dela sua vita comunque importanti, sarebbe come il riscrivere la storia il non poter pensare a me, il dirsi ancora balle.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Abbastanza improbabile. Ogni volta che penserà al suo esame di maturità...tho, c'ero io, appena penserà alla sua macchina...tho le ho fatto fare io le guide con la mia macchina, appena penserà al giorno in cui morì suo nonno...tho c'era Daniele quel giorno, appena penserà al primo uomo con cui è stata...tho, ancora Daniele in pole position. Qui parlo mancando di umiltà totale, ma io sono stato presente in troppi momenti dela sua vita comunque importanti, sarebbe come il riscrivere la storia il non poter pensare a me, il dirsi ancora balle.


Momenti che lei ha dimenticato...
Pensaci...


----------



## Daniele (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Momenti che lei ha dimenticato...
> Pensaci...


No conte, sono momenti che non puoi dimenticare, forse quello più grosso è la morte di suo nonno, lei che ogni 20 Marzo scrive un pensierino per suo nonno...questa cosa se la ricorda eccome. Io sono solo evitato, ma ricordato di certo. 
Carissimi, io mi ricordo tutto della mia prima ragazza, tanto che il rivederla un anno fa mi dispiaque assai, era tanto bella quando stava con me, ora che sta con il vecchiaccio è invecchiata anche lei.


----------



## tesla (5 Dicembre 2011)

ma ciccio su, anch'io mi ricordo di momenti importanti in cui ero con qualche ex, ma non me ne frega una cippa se con me si sono comportate male! 
*sono passati anni*, è come se fossi stata in compagnia di un estintore. 
i ricordi sgradevoli vanno lasciati morire, appassire, dissolversi nel nulla cosmico. 
subito non ci si riesce, te lo dice una che passa la giornata con una morsa nel cuore, ma per me adesso sono passati solo 6 mesi.
di altre storie finite male, in cui sono passati anni, ME NE FREGO, per me non sono neanche esistite.
ho sofferto, ho spalato il fango in cui ero sepolta, ma ho evitato accuratamente di nutrirmene come fai tu, inghiottendone bocconi letali.
mi ricordo anni fa, un'emerita stronza che mi aveva letteralmente tramortita con la sua indifferenza, un giorno alle mie suppliche rispose: ma non hai un po' di dignità?
quel giorno lì ho capito che a dei vermi simili non si deve mai dare una simile soddisfazione... non ti far ridere in faccia


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma ciccio su, anch'io mi ricordo di momenti importanti in cui ero con qualche ex, ma non me ne frega una cippa se con me si sono comportate male!
> *sono passati anni*, *è come se fossi stata in compagnia di un estintore.*
> i ricordi sgradevoli vanno lasciati morire, appassire, dissolversi nel nulla cosmico.
> subito non ci si riesce, te lo dice una che passa la giornata con una morsa nel cuore, ma per me adesso sono passati solo 6 mesi.
> ...


E come direbbe Luciana Littizzetto, standing ovulation....


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Abbastanza improbabile. Ogni volta che penserà al suo esame di maturità...tho, c'ero io, appena penserà alla sua macchina...tho le ho fatto fare io le guide con la mia macchina, appena penserà al giorno in cui morì suo nonno...tho c'era Daniele quel giorno, appena penserà al primo uomo con cui è stata...tho, ancora Daniele in pole position. Qui parlo mancando di umiltà totale, ma io sono stato presente in troppi momenti dela sua vita comunque importanti, sarebbe come il riscrivere la storia il non poter pensare a me, il dirsi ancora balle.


Daniele TU non sei LEI. Non è una tua creatura, partorita dalla tua testa, parte del tuo corpo. E' un'altra persona. E le persone cambiano e le persone dimenticano e le persone VIVONO. Tu vivi di ricordi, e di ossessioni.


----------



## tesla (5 Dicembre 2011)

ma fra parentesi parliamo di una ragazza di neanche vent'anni?
io a quell'età ero completamente ebete, a livelli di guardare lady oscar o cose simili; non ero una stronza sicuramente, ma da lì a capire l'entità profondissima dei miei gesti ne passava...la maturità era ben lontana dal mio esserino


----------



## Daniele (5 Dicembre 2011)

IN questo caso c'è la sua consapevolezza di aver quasi ucciso una persona che aveva subito troppo dalla vita, di aver modificato in maniera negativa una bella persona e di non aver pagato per nulla il prezzo relativo, purtroppo ne è conscia, e preferisce non vedere e non sentire, cosa mi sarebbe bastato al tempo, che mi avesse chiesto scusa con magari due lacrime di dispiacere, non il suo "mi dispiace!" freddo e telegrafico.


----------



## Daniele (5 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma fra parentesi parliamo di una ragazza di neanche vent'anni?
> io a quell'età ero completamente ebete, a livelli di guardare lady oscar o cose simili; non ero una stronza sicuramente, ma da lì a capire l'entità profondissima dei miei gesti ne passava...la maturità era ben lontana dal mio esserino


Ma lei sapeva cosa significava soffrire, era stata presa sotto da una macchina e si era salvata...aveva subito un forte shock e sapeva cosa significava avere delle ferite dentro...eppure se ne è fottuta delle mie ferite. Adesso ha 24 anni, dovrebbe capire l'entità di quello che ha fatto, io ho delle paure adesso che la mia ragazza dice sempre che sono insite in me e che non andranno mai via, che il danno è troppo forte per essere rimediato, lei mki ha detto che avrebbe voluto prendersi metà di quello che ho vissuto io di male, per potermi essere meno duro, più felice, visto che sono una bella persona, peccato che io non mi vedo più tale.


----------



## tesla (5 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> IN questo caso c'è la sua consapevolezza di aver quasi ucciso una persona che aveva subito troppo dalla vita, di aver modificato in maniera negativa una bella persona e di non aver pagato per nulla il prezzo relativo, purtroppo ne è conscia, e preferisce non vedere e non sentire, cosa mi sarebbe bastato al tempo, che mi avesse chiesto scusa con magari due lacrime di dispiacere, non il suo "mi dispiace!" freddo e telegrafico.


ora divento volgare... ma che cazzo ti frega del suo "mi dispiace"?!
ti cambia la vita una lacrima versata da lei? ti ripaga delle ingiustizie? la più grande ingiustizia la stai facendo TU stesso a TE stesso, perchè tu sai quanto vali, eppure di massacri quotidianamente col ricordo di una sagoma di polistirolo col cervello di un ratto. non ti rispetti tu, vuoi che lo faccia lei?
metti un freno a questa faccenda perchè questo delirio ti porterà alla rovina


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma ciccio su, anch'io mi ricordo di momenti importanti in cui ero con qualche ex, ma non me ne frega una cippa se con me si sono comportate male!
> *sono passati anni*, è come se fossi stata in compagnia di un estintore.
> i ricordi sgradevoli vanno lasciati morire, appassire, dissolversi nel nulla cosmico.
> subito non ci si riesce, te lo dice una che passa la giornata con una morsa nel cuore, ma per me adesso sono passati solo 6 mesi.
> ...


 Quoto! :up:
Daniele...ripensaci!


----------



## tesla (5 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma lei sapeva cosa significava soffrire, era stata presa sotto da una macchina e si era salvata...aveva subito un forte shock e sapeva cosa significava avere delle ferite dentro...eppure se ne è fottuta delle mie ferite. Adesso ha 24 anni, dovrebbe capire l'entità di quello che ha fatto, io ho delle paure adesso che la mia ragazza dice sempre che sono insite in me e che non andranno mai via, che il danno è troppo forte per essere rimediato, lei mki ha detto che avrebbe voluto prendersi metà di quello che ho vissuto io di male, per potermi essere meno duro, più felice, visto che sono una bella persona, peccato che io non mi vedo più tale.



ma santo cielo, ma prendila, portala via due giorni in un posto magnifico e stattene 48 ore abbracciato a lei, semplicemente. 
dio mio, che spreco


----------



## Daniele (5 Dicembre 2011)

Semplicemente, visto il tradimento la storia doveva finire a modo mio, non a modo duo e credo che ne avessi anche il diritto visto il dolo che ha mostrato con il chiamarmi per la morte di suo nonn. Per me se ci fosse stato vero dispiacere avrei tirato fuori quella umanità che avevo e l'avrei comprensa, avrei comprenso che aveva sbagliato e me ne sarei fatto una ragione, ma senza quello non posso, non ce la faccio e non ce la farò. Posso continuare così, ma io non so quanto valgo, so solo che così tra qualche anno sarò compagno del mio ottico, suicida per una cosa che gli successe venti anni prima, un suo segreto che è morto con lui, si sapeva solo che subì qualcosa di brutto. Temo come non mai questo, perchè io e quel uomo avevamo modi di fare molto simili , oltre che portare lo stesso nome e non voglio finire come lui, padre di famiglia suicida.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente, visto il tradimento la storia doveva finire a modo mio, non a modo duo e credo che ne avessi anche il diritto visto il dolo che ha mostrato con il chiamarmi per la morte di suo nonn. Per me se ci fosse stato vero dispiacere avrei tirato fuori quella umanità che avevo e l'avrei comprensa, avrei comprenso che aveva sbagliato e me ne sarei fatto una ragione, ma senza quello non posso, non ce la faccio e non ce la farò. Posso continuare così, ma io non so quanto valgo, so solo che così tra qualche anno sarò compagno del mio ottico, suicida per una cosa che gli successe venti anni prima, un suo segreto che è morto con lui, si sapeva solo che subì qualcosa di brutto. Temo come non mai questo, perchè io e quel uomo avevamo modi di fare molto simili , oltre che portare lo stesso nome e non voglio finire come lui, padre di famiglia suicida.



Ma è la vita...
A volte si vince a volte si perde no?


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente, visto il tradimento la storia doveva finire a modo mio, non a modo duo e credo che ne avessi anche il diritto visto il dolo che ha mostrato con il chiamarmi per la morte di suo nonn.


Prova a spiegare in modo concreto come sarebbe dovuta finire la storia A MODO TUO. Grazie.


----------



## Micia (6 Dicembre 2011)

è una impressione...ma...è come se Daniele cercasse risposte nel posto sbagliato.

il tono è assolutamente affettuoso e modestissimo.


----------



## Daniele (6 Dicembre 2011)

A modo mio: Un poco di umanità per l'atto che ha fatto contro di me, comprendere che aveva fatto una enorme cazzata e magari investire 100 dei 40000 euro che aveva per venire da me a chiedermi scusa prendendo il coraggio di guardarmi in faccia, perchè è quello che le chiedevo, il coraggio di guardarmi in faccia dopo quello che mi ha fatto. 
Modo suo: Ignorare completamente quella persona che anche se non le doveva nulla è andata da lei per tenerla su dopo la morte di suo nonno. 

Io mi sarei aspettato da lei un comportamento simile da quello che lei ha richiesto a me, semplice, cristallino ed umano, ho ricevuto invece accuse e colpe inesistenti, mentre io stavo così male che ogni parola detta contro di me era come scolpita nel marmo.
Ora la mia città è "una città di merda" perchè lei la definì così, ed io un povero coglione, perchè quando lei ha avuto bisogno ci sono stato senza doverle nulla, e quando io ho avuto bisogno di lei, oltretutto per un danno fatto da lei, ha evitato di esserci perchè era più comodo non fare nulla. 
Lei non è stata coerente per nulla con quello che ha preteso, con quello che ha ricevuto e con quello che ha fatto, ci ha solo guadagnato.


----------



## Daniele (6 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è la vita...
> A volte si vince a volte si perde no?


Ho solo perso nella mia vita, ho solo perso senza averne colpe, ho solo scontato la morte di mio padre come se fosse un reato, ho solo dovuto subire umiliazioni dopo umiliazioni cose che non mi spettavano, ma il fato ha deciso che erano mie, che erano parte del mio bagaglio e quella ragazza sapeva tutte le cose orribili che ho subito dagli 11 anni in su, compresa la completa ostracizzazione da parte dei miei amici (da ragazzino), perchè orfano di padre.
Ed ora cosa dire, ho pagato tanto, ho dato però molto a molti, con la speranza di ripagare il fato di quello che voleva, ho fatto sempre quello che andava fatto, mi sono sempre impegnato per il bene delle persone a cui volevo bene ed ho solo e solamente perso e riperso in questa idea, ma ho perso me stesso alla fine, ho perso l'unico motivo di vita che avevo, me stesso.


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io mi sarei aspettato da lei un comportamento simile da quello che lei ha richiesto a me, semplice, cristallino ed umano, ho ricevuto invece accuse e colpe inesistenti, mentre io stavo così male che ogni parola detta contro di me era come scolpita nel marmo.


Daniele non si ama così sai? Si ama e basta. Dovrebbe bastare quello. Se si ama in un altro modo e ci si aspetta una ricompensa (che poi magari dall'altra parte si vorrebbe invece un modo diverso di essere amati, mai pensato?) e questa non arriva, non dovresti incazzarti con lei. Ma con te stesso. Che hai riposto le tue aspettative nella persona sbagliata. Ci saranno stati anche momenti belli no? Ecco attaccati a quelli e butta via tutto il resto.


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho solo perso nella mia vita, ho solo perso senza averne colpe, ho solo scontato la morte di mio padre come se fosse un reato, ho solo dovuto subire umiliazioni dopo umiliazioni cose che non mi spettavano, ma il fato ha deciso che erano mie, che erano parte del mio bagaglio e quella ragazza sapeva tutte le cose orribili che ho subito dagli 11 anni in su, *compresa la completa ostracizzazione da parte dei miei amici (da ragazzino), perchè orfano di padre.*
> Ed ora cosa dire, ho pagato tanto, ho dato però molto a molti, con la speranza di ripagare il fato di quello che voleva, ho fatto sempre quello che andava fatto, mi sono sempre impegnato per il bene delle persone a cui volevo bene ed ho solo e solamente perso e riperso in questa idea, ma ho perso me stesso alla fine, ho perso l'unico motivo di vita che avevo, me stesso.


Ne so qualcosa, visto che anche mia figlia è orfana di padre. Ma ci sono io a proteggerla. Come all'epoca avrebbe dovuto esserci tua madre. Allora, non adesso che sei un adulto.


----------



## Daniele (6 Dicembre 2011)

Mk, io pretesi un comportamento pari al mio e non centrava nulla l'amore in questo. Non eravamo insieme, lei mi chiese una mano ed io la diedi, e questo mi uccise. Tendenzialmente bisogna saper dare quello che si pretende dagli altri, se si pretende onestà si deve dare onestà, se si pretende sincerità bisogna dare sincerità, in questo non centra l'amore o le aspirazioni dei singoli, ma quanto mai la coerenza con la propria visione del mondo, che in caso contrario è egocentrica e stupida. Chi non pensa di dover dare quello che pretende (come ad esempio il rispetto), parando di valori, non solo è egoista, ma è stupido nel voler difendere il suo modo di vedere, più onesto è dire che vuole quello che pretende, ma non dà nulla perchè pigro, allora c'è la scusante, ma non che non si può pretendere nulla se non c'è legame, quando comunque un legame umano c'è.
MIa madre mi difese al tempo, ma ti dirò una cosa orribile, una cosa che peserà, tu potrai difendere tua figlia quanto credi di essere capace, ma sarà sempre poco rispetto a quello che lei proverà e negli anni vedrai che brutte cose avrà vissuto nonostante la protezione, perchè certe cose si vivono dentro, certe cose ti segnano dentro e non c'è genitore che può essere presente lì.

Del ragionamento di prima, mi chiedo però perchè i traditori pretendono fedeltà, visto che non danno fedeltà.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho solo perso nella mia vita, ho solo perso senza averne colpe, ho solo scontato la morte di mio padre come se fosse un reato, ho solo dovuto subire umiliazioni dopo umiliazioni cose che non mi spettavano, ma il fato ha deciso che erano mie, che erano parte del mio bagaglio e quella ragazza sapeva tutte le cose orribili che ho subito dagli 11 anni in su, compresa la completa ostracizzazione da parte dei miei amici (da ragazzino), perchè orfano di padre.
> Ed ora cosa dire, ho pagato tanto, ho dato però molto a molti, con la speranza di ripagare il fato di quello che voleva, ho fatto sempre quello che andava fatto, mi sono sempre impegnato per il bene delle persone a cui volevo bene ed ho solo e solamente perso e riperso in questa idea, ma ho perso me stesso alla fine, ho perso l'unico motivo di vita che avevo, me stesso.


Posso chiederti una cosa?
Come sei arrivato alla laurea?
Chi ti ha permesso di studiare?
Anzichè essere costretto ad andare a fare il manovale a 16 anni per portare a casa la pagnotta?

Non dirmi che hai usato la morte di tuo padre per farti compatire eh?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele non si ama così sai? Si ama e basta. Dovrebbe bastare quello. Se si ama in un altro modo e ci si aspetta una ricompensa (che poi magari dall'altra parte si vorrebbe invece un modo diverso di essere amati, mai pensato?) e questa non arriva, non dovresti incazzarti con lei. Ma con te stesso. Che hai riposto le tue aspettative nella persona sbagliata. Ci saranno stati anche momenti belli no? Ecco attaccati a quelli e butta via tutto il resto.


Si MK...
Testimonio di aver proprio fatto questo errore nella mia vita.
Colpa mia che ho riposto aspettative solo mie nella persona sbagliata.

Però lo confesso i momenti belli non si dimenticano...
E' che non si può vivere in un deserto...tra un'oasi e un'altra...
rischiando sempre di morire tra un'oasi e l'altra...


----------



## Daniele (6 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa?
> Come sei arrivato alla laurea?
> Chi ti ha permesso di studiare?
> Anzichè essere costretto ad andare a fare il manovale a 16 anni per portare a casa la pagnotta?
> ...


Avevo dei soldi miei, ho avuto delle borse di studio e ho lavorato per pagarmi il tutto, facendo comunque una vita misera, così misera che per me in passato uscire fuori a prendere un caffè poteva considerarsi un lusso o qualcosa degno della discoteca il sabato sera per altri...tanto che la mia ragazza non riesce a stare dietro al mio modo di vivere, troppo spartano.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, io pretesi un comportamento pari al mio e non centrava nulla l'amore in questo. Non eravamo insieme, lei mi chiese una mano ed io la diedi, e questo mi uccise. Tendenzialmente bisogna saper dare quello che si pretende dagli altri, se si pretende onestà si deve dare onestà, se si pretende sincerità bisogna dare sincerità, in questo non centra l'amore o le aspirazioni dei singoli, ma quanto mai la coerenza con la propria visione del mondo, che in caso contrario è egocentrica e stupida. Chi non pensa di dover dare quello che pretende (come ad esempio il rispetto), parando di valori, non solo è egoista, ma è stupido nel voler difendere il suo modo di vedere, più onesto è dire che vuole quello che pretende, ma non dà nulla perchè pigro, allora c'è la scusante, ma non che non si può pretendere nulla se non c'è legame, quando comunque un legame umano c'è.
> MIa madre mi difese al tempo, ma ti dirò una cosa orribile, una cosa che peserà, tu potrai difendere tua figlia quanto credi di essere capace, ma sarà sempre poco rispetto a quello che lei proverà e negli anni vedrai che brutte cose avrà vissuto nonostante la protezione, perchè certe cose si vivono dentro, certe cose ti segnano dentro e non c'è genitore che può essere presente lì.
> 
> Del ragionamento di prima, mi chiedo però perchè i traditori pretendono fedeltà, visto che non danno fedeltà.


Un genitore quando ha fatto in coscienza tutto il possibile per un figlio.
Deve saper scuotere i calzari. E prendere le distanze.
Ma dove siamo?
Ieri sul giornale un figlio che picchia i genitori settantenni se non danno soldi a lui, e loro disperati si rivolgono ai carabinieri, oggi dei genitori denunciano il figlio sedicenne perchè non sono capaci di togliere a lui il vizio di rubare.
DI oggi la notizia di Erika libera...

Pensa tu che pretendi di amplificare a dismisura un dolore che qui dentro molti per non dire tutti conoscono bene...
Pensa a quell'uomo...il padre di Erika.
Tua figlia ti ha ammazzato la moglie! La tua compagna.

I figli come vengono vengono.
Non ce li scegliamo.

Il compagno o la compagna si.

Veramente sai Daniele...guardo mia figlia e mi chiedo che cosa le farei se facesse una cosa come Erika.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Avevo dei soldi miei, ho avuto delle borse di studio e ho lavorato per pagarmi il tutto, facendo comunque una vita misera, così misera che per me in passato uscire fuori a prendere un caffè poteva considerarsi un lusso o qualcosa degno della discoteca il sabato sera per altri...tanto che la mia ragazza non riesce a stare dietro al mio modo di vivere, troppo spartano.


Ma pensa poverino...
Io ho anche lavato i piatti in fiera a Bologna...ma pensa poverino...
Che destino cinico e barbaro...lui non ha avuto chi pagava i suoi studi...
E la chiami na sconfitta questa? EH?

Sai cosa significa vedersi rifiutato da una ragazza...
Perchè ciò ero uno spiantato eh?
Ciò studiavo all'università io eh?

Daniele VAI A FARE IN CULO.


----------



## Daniele (6 Dicembre 2011)

Io ho lavorato, ho 12 anni di contributi alle spalle e questo non è poco. Conte, io non facevo il lavapiatti, ma ho inziato ad odiare quella che era una mia passione, io adoravo i computer, ora faccio fatica a tenere dietro al mio, mi viene solo il voltastomaco nel pensare di doverci lavorare dietro. Poi per due anni cosa ho fatto? Nulla, nulla di nulla, non uscivo quasi mai di casa e se lòo facevo era di notte, quando mi sentivo più al sicuro, quando potevo bere ovunque mi girassi e potevo così stare bene. Grandiosa la nebbia che ti nasconde dai passanti, quando tu tutto bello ubriaco torni in bicicletta, decisamente qualcosa di unico e imperdibile per chi vuole crepare di cirrosi epatica.
Sono vivo? No, non lo sono, non lo sono per nulla, per me vivere è ben altra cosa, per me vivere non è avere il mio corpo attivo, ma vuol dire poter avere delle speranze ed io non ne ho neppure una. Il mio corpo tira avanti, fino a che il dolore che mi porto sempre con me non mi farà schiattare, ma il senso di ansia che mi tiene nel petto è doloroso, fa male ultimamente e faccio un poco fatica a mantenere la mia maschera, ogni tanto mi imbambolo per tenere dentro quello che ho e la gente si accorge di questo.
Fa male essere qualcun'altro tutti i giorni, fa malissimo essere qualcuno che non c'è più, ma il mondo pretende che Daniele sia sempre se stesso, da quando è nato sino ad oggi, ed anche se non dimora più qui io devo essere lui, devo farlo alla precisione, se no...cosa penserà la gente?
Come ho detto in passato, sono due persone, ma sono la stessa persona con la medesima consapevolezza, semplicemente una di esse era spiritosa, simpatica e capace, io sono cupo, riflessivo e fobico, io sono Daniele e l'altro era Daniele, ma come si può far vivere chi è morto? Si può forse? Io penso di si nel mio caso, io penso che c'è ancora una speranza per quel Daniele che era un tempo, ma per uscire fuori che devo fare? Io non posso fare nulla nella limitazione delle mie capacità, l'altro era capace, io no!
Non leggete strano, non ho due personalità, ma parlo del mio io del passato come di un'altra persona, perchè ai fatti io da allora ho una psiche diversa, un diverso carattere e diversi modi di fare, cosa che non è nella norma.


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono vivo? No, non lo sono, non lo sono per nulla, per me vivere è ben altra cosa, per me vivere non è avere il mio corpo attivo, ma vuol dire poter avere delle speranze ed io non ne ho neppure una. Il mio corpo tira avanti, fino a che il dolore che mi porto sempre con me non mi farà schiattare, ma il senso di ansia che mi tiene nel petto è doloroso, fa male ultimamente e faccio un poco fatica a mantenere la mia maschera, ogni tanto mi imbambolo per tenere dentro quello che ho e la gente si accorge di questo.
> Fa male essere qualcun'altro tutti i giorni, fa malissimo essere qualcuno che non c'è più, ma il mondo pretende che Daniele sia sempre se stesso, da quando è nato sino ad oggi, ed anche se non dimora più qui io devo essere lui, devo farlo alla precisione, se no...cosa penserà la gente?
> Come ho detto in passato, sono due persone, ma sono la stessa persona con la medesima consapevolezza, semplicemente una di esse era spiritosa, simpatica e capace, io sono cupo, riflessivo e fobico, io sono Daniele e l'altro era Daniele, ma come si può far vivere chi è morto? Si può forse? Io penso di si nel mio caso, io penso che c'è ancora una speranza per quel Daniele che era un tempo, ma per uscire fuori che devo fare? Io non posso fare nulla nella limitazione delle mie capacità, l'altro era capace, io no!


Daniele, tu sei sempre tu: Daniele.
Un Daniele che porta sulle spalle più sofferenza e dolore, ma l'altro Daniele è sempre lì dentro di te.
Si cresce si cambia a seconda delle esperienze che la vita ci porta ad affrontare, ma la nostra indole non cambia.
Ti auguro di tutto cuore di risolvere il tuo problema di salute, perchè se tu riuscirai a stare un poco meglio, forse riuscirai valutare tutto sotto una nuova prospettiva


----------



## Daniele (6 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma pensa poverino...
> Io ho anche lavato i piatti in fiera a Bologna...ma pensa poverino...
> Che destino cinico e barbaro...lui non ha avuto chi pagava i suoi studi...
> E la chiami na sconfitta questa? EH?
> ...


Nonostante fossi più che uno spiantato con una alfa romeo ereditata, io non sono mai stato rifiutato da una donna, mai allora e neppure adesso. POche volte ho voluto uscire con qualcuna, non lo trovo piacevole il più delle volte, e grazie ai miei modi che sono quelli che mi hanno fatto avere il mio lavoro in 1 giorno sono sempre riuscito a conquistarle, ma ciò non mi importa, per me il valore di un uomo si misura in ben altro, in tante altre cose che non sono materiali e tangibili.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io ho lavorato, ho 12 anni di contributi alle spalle e questo non è poco. Conte, io non facevo il lavapiatti, ma ho inziato ad odiare quella che era una mia passione, io adoravo i computer, ora faccio fatica a tenere dietro al mio, mi viene solo il voltastomaco nel pensare di doverci lavorare dietro. Poi per due anni cosa ho fatto? Nulla, nulla di nulla, non uscivo quasi mai di casa e se lòo facevo era di notte, quando mi sentivo più al sicuro, quando potevo bere ovunque mi girassi e potevo così stare bene. Grandiosa la nebbia che ti nasconde dai passanti, quando tu tutto bello ubriaco torni in bicicletta, decisamente qualcosa di unico e imperdibile per chi vuole crepare di cirrosi epatica.
> Sono vivo? No, non lo sono, non lo sono per nulla, per me vivere è ben altra cosa, per me vivere non è avere il mio corpo attivo, ma vuol dire poter avere delle speranze ed io non ne ho neppure una. Il mio corpo tira avanti, fino a che il dolore che mi porto sempre con me non mi farà schiattare, ma il senso di ansia che mi tiene nel petto è doloroso, fa male ultimamente e faccio un poco fatica a mantenere la mia maschera, ogni tanto mi imbambolo per tenere dentro quello che ho e la gente si accorge di questo.
> Fa male essere qualcun'altro tutti i giorni, fa malissimo essere qualcuno che non c'è più, ma il mondo pretende che Daniele sia sempre se stesso, da quando è nato sino ad oggi, ed anche se non dimora più qui io devo essere lui, devo farlo alla precisione, se no...cosa penserà la gente?
> Come ho detto in passato, sono due persone, ma sono la stessa persona con la medesima consapevolezza, semplicemente una di esse era spiritosa, simpatica e capace, io sono cupo, riflessivo e fobico, io sono Daniele e l'altro era Daniele, ma come si può far vivere chi è morto? Si può forse? Io penso di si nel mio caso, io penso che c'è ancora una speranza per quel Daniele che era un tempo, ma per uscire fuori che devo fare? Io non posso fare nulla nella limitazione delle mie capacità, l'altro era capace, io no!
> Non leggete strano, non ho due personalità, ma parlo del mio io del passato come di un'altra persona, perchè ai fatti io da allora ho una psiche diversa, un diverso carattere e diversi modi di fare, cosa che non è nella norma.


Ma che povero pazzo che sei...diosanto...
CHE TE NE FREGA DEL DANIELE DI UN TEMPO?
EH?
Ma dove siamo qui?
Ma porca miseria NON sai che ogni essere umano MATURA diventanto ADULTO?
EH?
Ma lo sai tu che un neonato piange perchè se potesse vorrebbe tornare nel ventre di sua madre...tanto è dura fuori dal pancino eh?
Tu hai solo sensi di colpa contro te stesso, per aver sprecato due anni della tua vita in quel modo.
Dove altre persone avrebbero reagito diversamente...

Vent'anni fa
Io per dispiaceri d'amore ho perso una sessione di esami.
Ancora oggi mi dico...
Ma che deficente bamboccione del cazzo...

HAI TRENT'ANNI diosanto...
Hai il cazzo pieno di peli e frigni come un infante...

Tutta paura di vivere!
Di mettersi alla prova!
Di lottare e vincere...

Te l'ho già detto...
La tua rivincita su di lei, se un domani le strade si incrociassero, è che tu hai al tuo fianco una donna meravigliosa, che gode del tuo successo esistenziale...cosa credi?

Ci si rivede...e lei resta esterefatta di quello che sei diventato eh?

Diventa un uomo di successo...
Pensa che botta se un domani lei si ricorda di te...perchè vede il tuo nome su un settimanale...

Vuoi passare alla storia come Psyco di Hitchekok eh?

Si va là....
Allora anch'io rimpiango il pincy di un tempo...tutto sognatore ecc...poi sono diventato più cinico...
Perchè ho preso la mia dose di legnate no?

Mi fai venire un nervoso...
Perchè non riesci a capire quanto in realtà io ti voglia bene...
Perchè rivedo un certo me stesso di vent'anni fa...e mi fa un male incredibile...

Perchè all'epoca mi sono lasciato aiutare dagli amici, ho capito che io non dovevo deludere LE LORO ASPETTATIVE...e non ho permesso a nessuno di farmi perdere quel treno...
Hai capito? 

Svegliato COGLIONE!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nonostante fossi più che uno spiantato con una alfa romeo ereditata, io non sono mai stato rifiutato da una donna, mai allora e neppure adesso. POche volte ho voluto uscire con qualcuna, non lo trovo piacevole il più delle volte, e grazie ai miei modi che sono quelli che mi hanno fatto avere il mio lavoro in 1 giorno sono sempre riuscito a conquistarle, ma ciò non mi importa, per me il valore di un uomo si misura in ben altro, in tante altre cose che non sono materiali e tangibili.



Embè certo cosa credi?
Mica da giovane ero uomo da scopate da discoteca eh?
Io ero scemo...
Partivo in quarta no?
Staremo sempre assieme, ti darò una casa, vedrai...dei figli...ecc..ecc...ecc...una montagna di sogni...

Ovvio allora una si spaventa no?

Guarda te lo dico con il cuore in mano...
Io ho sposato mia moglie perchè è stata così pazza da credere in me...vedrai verrai via da quella casa dove non ti senti libera, studierai...farai brigherai...e cazzo se non sono stato fedele a quelle cose eh?

E credimi...se non avessi avuto lei da fare felice...non mi sarei mai impegnato così tanto...
Io con la mia mentalità del cazzo...in cui se non hai una casa, una moglie, una famiglia sei uno spiantato no?

Ebbene invece io si...sono stato rifiutato...ok?
E allora?
Come mai non mi sono ridotto come te?
Me lo spieghi?


----------



## tesla (7 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, io pretesi un comportamento pari al mio e non centrava nulla l'amore in questo. Non eravamo insieme, lei mi chiese una mano ed io la diedi, e questo mi uccise. Tendenzialmente bisogna saper dare quello che si pretende dagli altri, se si pretende onestà si deve dare onestà, se si pretende sincerità bisogna dare sincerità, in questo non centra l'amore o le aspirazioni dei singoli, ma quanto mai la coerenza con la propria visione del mondo, che in caso contrario è egocentrica e stupida. Chi non pensa di dover dare quello che pretende (come ad esempio il rispetto), parando di valori, non solo è egoista, ma è stupido nel voler difendere il suo modo di vedere, più onesto è dire che vuole quello che pretende, ma non dà nulla perchè pigro, allora c'è la scusante, ma non che non si può pretendere nulla se non c'è legame, quando comunque un legame umano c'è.
> MIa madre mi difese al tempo, ma ti dirò una cosa orribile, una cosa che peserà, tu potrai difendere tua figlia quanto credi di essere capace, ma sarà sempre poco rispetto a quello che lei proverà e negli anni vedrai che brutte cose avrà vissuto nonostante la protezione, perchè certe cose si vivono dentro, certe cose ti segnano dentro e non c'è genitore che può essere presente lì.
> 
> Del ragionamento di prima, mi chiedo però perchè i traditori pretendono fedeltà, visto che non danno fedeltà.


purtroppo tu sei stato un signore, ingenuo ma signore; lei invece è stata stronza fino in fondo.
ma tu sai cos'è una zecca vero? un parassita scaltro, infallibile, nauseabondo.
lei ha fatto la parassita fino in fondo, ma tu dovresti essere fiero di te invece di riempirti di inutili improperi.
dimenticala


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> purtroppo tu sei stato un signore, ingenuo ma signore; lei invece è stata stronza fino in fondo.
> ma tu sai cos'è una zecca vero? un parassita scaltro, infallibile, nauseabondo.
> lei ha fatto la parassita fino in fondo, ma tu dovresti essere fiero di te invece di riempirti di inutili improperi.
> dimenticala


Dimentiocarla è impossibile no?
Basta metterla nel giusto posto no?
Ognuno di noi ha in casa un ripostiglio dove lascia là impolverare le cose vecchie eh?
Pensa io ho ancora le mie macchinine da bambino...
Lui l'ha fatta continuamente vivere dentro di sè come Frankeinstein...no?
O come quei film horror, in cui nella trama c'è un figlio che non accetta la morte della madre...e continua a crederla viva...e ogni giorno porta qualcosa alla sua bara aperta che si tiene in casa...

Ognuno dai ricorda i propri morti!
ma che stiano sottoterra per piacere!


----------



## tesla (7 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dimentiocarla è impossibile no?
> Basta metterla nel giusto posto no?
> Ognuno di noi ha in casa un ripostiglio dove lascia là impolverare le cose vecchie eh?
> Pensa io ho ancora le mie macchinine da bambino...
> ...


si conte sono d'accordo, lui nutre questo mostro che lo divora ma non è solo una sua volontà autodistruttiva, c'è un che di patologico, che forse non dipende interamente da lui.
le esperienze della vita ti schiantano, è come essere un cristallo, cadi e ti scheggi, quando ti rialzi non sei più lo stesso e le tue reazioni, il tuo aspetto, non è più lo stesso.
anche la luce che rifletti non  è più la stessa.
io mi sono un po' scheggiata e schiantata e adesso mi è un po' difficile pensare che domani mi fiderò di un'altra, neanche la cerco, emotivamente vivo come un cadavere insepolto, uno degli zombie di romero, tranne che talvolta rido, per poi quasi spaventarmi, perchè la risata mi coglie di sorpresa, come un rombo nella notte. 
se guardo indietro mi vedo correre, inseguendo la mia ex e sentendo che la cosa più bella del creato era sentirla ridere mentre scappava. 
riuscirò a farlo ancora? a provare quella sensazione di euforia e spensieratezza? 
spero di si... ma daniele questa speranza l'ha persa.
a daniele "piove dentro", non solo sulla testa e contro la pioggia non c'è volontà che tenga, ti puoi riparare, ma lui non ci riesce; anzi a dire il vero lui nella pioggia corre anche, come diceva il grande gilberto govi "corre a prendere anche quella più in là". 
è su questo che potrebbe lavorare e arginare i danni, evitando di compiacersi in deliri e sogni  da john wayne, mettendosi un freno. forse star qui lo aiuta, è il suo freno.
una sparata da john wayne, tutti lo cazziano più o meno dolcemente e lui rientra per un po'


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> si conte sono d'accordo, lui nutre questo mostro che lo divora ma non è solo una sua volontà autodistruttiva, c'è un che di patologico, che forse non dipende interamente da lui.
> le esperienze della vita ti schiantano, è come essere un cristallo, cadi e ti scheggi, quando ti rialzi non sei più lo stesso e le tue reazioni, il tuo aspetto, non è più lo stesso.
> anche la luce che rifletti non  è più la stessa.
> io mi sono un po' scheggiata e schiantata e adesso mi è un po' difficile pensare che domani mi fiderò di un'altra, neanche la cerco, emotivamente vivo come un cadavere insepolto, uno degli zombie di romero, tranne che talvolta rido, per poi quasi spaventarmi, perchè la risata mi coglie di sorpresa, come un rombo nella notte.
> ...


Se per me è vero quello che disse la moglie di Bach...che Bach soleva dire che chi è dotato per la musica, paga a caro prezzo questo dono con una sorta di squilibrio emotivo, è anche vero che mi sento fortunato come non mai, per aver avuto la musica come piano su cui sfogare certe cose no? Anzichè tenermele dentro...

Penso che certe esperienze per noi così dolorose e destabilizzanti, servano poi come filo di Arianna per trovare la giusta dimensione nell'esporre quanto un musicista ha messo nella sua musica...

Vi sono compositori come Skriabin per esempio, il cui clima espressivo è decisamente malato...
[video=youtube;6b_rQR0hqZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b_rQR0hqZs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> si conte sono d'accordo, lui nutre questo mostro che lo divora ma non è solo una sua volontà autodistruttiva, c'è un che di patologico, che forse non dipende interamente da lui.
> le esperienze della vita ti schiantano, è come essere un cristallo, cadi e ti scheggi, quando ti rialzi non sei più lo stesso e le tue reazioni, il tuo aspetto, non è più lo stesso.
> anche la luce che rifletti non  è più la stessa.
> io mi sono un po' scheggiata e schiantata e adesso mi è un po' difficile pensare che domani mi fiderò di un'altra, neanche la cerco, emotivamente vivo come un cadavere insepolto, uno degli zombie di romero, tranne che talvolta rido, per poi quasi spaventarmi, perchè la risata mi coglie di sorpresa, come un rombo nella notte.
> ...


Ciao Tesla, 
mi ritrovo molto nelle tue parole, il mio stato emotivo è più o meno come il tuo.
Io spero che la vita serbi a tutti qualcosa di bello per cui vale la pena andare avanti.
Quello che non comprendo nella storia di Daniele, è che lui ora ha una nuova ragazza quindi in qualche modo si è messo nella prospettiva di sperare e progettare un futuro, allora mi chiedo perchè tanto livore per la ex?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2011)

*Daniele...*

Guarda questo film ti prego fallo!
Capirai una montagna di cose!
Credimi dà pena vivere di un defunto amore: l'anima...l'anima non cresce più.
Pensa se anche tu come me, hai fatto tutto questo per proteggere il nucleo...
La fonte purissima
Atlantide Cazzo...
QUel punto dove un uomo trova l'unico valore irrinunciabile lui un uomo...
Un uomo libero così come Dio lo ha creato!

Guarda sto film...

[video=youtube;aLWqZt-hZdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLWqZt-hZdc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2011)

*Daniele cazzo il finale....*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda questo film ti prego fallo!
> Capirai una montagna di cose!
> Credimi dà pena vivere di un defunto amore: l'anima...l'anima non cresce più.
> Pensa se anche tu come me, hai fatto tutto questo per proteggere il nucleo...
> ...


[video=youtube;ixT8L2trgEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixT8L2trgEg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Daniele (8 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao Tesla,
> mi ritrovo molto nelle tue parole, il mio stato emotivo è più o meno come il tuo.
> Io spero che la vita serbi a tutti qualcosa di bello per cui vale la pena andare avanti.
> Quello che non comprendo nella storia di Daniele, è che lui ora ha una nuova ragazza quindi in qualche modo si è messo nella prospettiva di sperare e progettare un futuro, allora mi chiedo perchè tanto livore per la ex?


Perchè il livore? perchè non sono più me stesso da anni, perchè quel famoso sgabuzzino dove mettere le cose detto dal Conte si è distrutto per lo shock e la mancanza di tatto di quella puttana che aveva fretta di vivere, così fretta da preferire la distruzione mia. Adesso lei vive e il prezzo della sua sicurezza di sè, di quello che si sente dentro l'ho pagato io, non è possibile che una persona stia bene sul dolore di un altro, la persona schiantata dal dolo deve aver il diritto o di riavere quello che è suo o al massimo togliere il vantaggio acquisito. Io voglio solo questo, voglio giustizia, pretendo giustizia e finchè non ci sarà giustizia soffrirò anche inconsciamente. Come superare questo? Semplice, deve chiedermi scusa pubblicamente umiliandosi del tutto, perchè è l'ultima cosa che farebbe, lei che per timore di imbarazzi ha gestito la cosa in modo di farmi implodere.
Ho creduto nella sua buona fede, ho creduto che potesse essere stato un errore, un momento di debolezza, adesso sono certo di no, ha preso quella decisione perchè era la via più facile per lasciarmi e per sentirsi bene con se stessa ed io non posso perdonare chi non ha un minimo di pentimento. Il pentimento mi sarebbe dimostrato se avesse mosso il suo culetto da balena di merda e fosse venuta qui a chiedermi scusa, sempre questo ho chiesto, coerentemente con la mia idea.


----------



## Flavia (8 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè il livore? perchè non sono più me stesso da anni, perchè quel famoso sgabuzzino dove mettere le cose detto dal Conte si è distrutto per lo shock e la mancanza di tatto di quella puttana che aveva fretta di vivere, così fretta da preferire la distruzione mia. Adesso lei vive e il prezzo della sua sicurezza di sè, di quello che si sente dentro l'ho pagato io, non è possibile che una persona stia bene sul dolore di un altro, la persona schiantata dal dolo deve aver il diritto o di riavere quello che è suo o al massimo togliere il vantaggio acquisito. Io voglio solo questo, voglio giustizia, pretendo giustizia e finchè non ci sarà giustizia soffrirò anche inconsciamente. Come superare questo? Semplice, deve chiedermi scusa pubblicamente umiliandosi del tutto, perchè è l'ultima cosa che farebbe, lei che per timore di imbarazzi ha gestito la cosa in modo di farmi implodere.
> Ho creduto nella sua buona fede, ho creduto che potesse essere stato un errore, un momento di debolezza, adesso sono certo di no, ha preso quella decisione perchè era la via più facile per lasciarmi e per sentirsi bene con se stessa ed io non posso perdonare chi non ha un minimo di pentimento. Il pentimento mi sarebbe dimostrato se avesse mosso il suo culetto da balena di merda e fosse venuta qui a chiedermi scusa, sempre questo ho chiesto, coerentemente con la mia idea.


Ciao daniele,
a volte anche io mi stupisco degli scatti di rabbia che provo, nei confronti della persona che è stata causa del mio dolore. Alla fine della storia, io ne sono uscita con le ossa rotte, lui indenne, anzi forse rinforzato ( ma certe cose non mi va di rivangarle). Lui sta vivendo la sua vita, è felice e io sono ancora qua che non riesco a voltare pagina, perchè al contrario suo non sono capace di cancellare i miei sentimenti, come si fa passando un cancellino su una lavagna.
Tante volte ho pensato alla vendetta ( mi sembra normale e umano), ma dopo tutto il dolore passato (e che ancora provo) ho capito che ciò avrebbe causato solo altro dolore, quindi meglio spezzare quella catena di eventi.
Credi che a me abbia chiesto scusa?
La verità è che a questo mondo esistono persone (discorso fatto in generale), che per il loro bene passano con la delicatezza di un cingolato su tutto ciò che incontrano lungo la loro strada, e qualunque cosa accada posseggono la capacità di cadere sempre in piedi.
Nemmeno io sono più quella di un tempo si cambia, si cresce, a seconda delle esperienze che la vita ci serba; ma la nostra indole non muta, quindi Daniele sono sicura che in te c'è ancora il Daniele di un tempo, un poco più invecchiato, con qualche ruga e ciccatrice in più, ma c'è (come da qualche parte c'è ancora la vecchia Flavia).
Quello che mi ha colpito di più nella tua storia è il fatto che hai menzionato di soffrire di attacchi di panico, e so quanto si sta male. Quindi quello che più mi auguro per te, è che tu riesca a risolvere questo tuo problema di salute, per dedicarti a te stesso e alla tua nuova ragazza in modo nuovo, e allora forse (dico forse) riuscirai a rivalutare tutto sotto una nuova luce.


----------



## Daniele (8 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia, io vivo con un costante peso nel petto ed un calore insopportabile addosso, il problema che io sto male non solo per questo tradimento, ma per il fatto che seppur lei sapesse che ero già stato tradito da ex, da Zie e da mio Padre che decise di farsi sparare in testa, ha continuato nella sua decisione, nonostante tutte le sue amiche le dissero che "Daniele non si merita quello, è un bravissimo ragazzo!", nonostante questo lei mi ha tradito con un altro Daniele e questo per me è ancora più insopportabile.
Lavoro e mi tengo una maschera addosso per fare tutto quello che faccio e fidati, sono così ben capace di fingere e dissimulare che la gente neppure vede lontanamente che soffro ogni minuto della mia vita, ma purtroppo è così e lo sforzo che metto nel vivere è elevatissimo, eccessivo, per qualsiasi persona, ma lo faccio per mia madre. Purtroppo lei sa che cosa mi costa e sa che ho un tempo, come una data di scadenza, che io potrò reggere per un tempo più o meno lungo, ma comunque limitato, ma tengo duro il più possibile. 
Del resto io vivrò con una donna che mi ama sinceramente, ma che onestamente io non posso amare, perchè io non posso più amare nessuno, solo l'affetto mi rimane come sentimento ed è pur debole, ma la faccio nonostante tutto felice, mi dice sempre che sono una persona speciale ed è in questo che mi accorgo di avere una maschera che è incredibile, lei ama una persona che non esiste,che invento e che naturalmente faccio vivere, ma come ho detto è felice e voglio solo farla felice, poi quando smetterò di avere forze dovrà vivere un dolore incredibile, ma se sarò furbo sembrerà un incidente.

Un'ultima cosa Flavia, si cresce e si cambia, ma ci si mette del tempo, non si cambia in una notte ed io sono diventato un'altra persona in una notte, la notte tra il 21 ed il 22 Marzo 2008, prima ero calmo, riflessivo e sorridente, adesso sono violento, non ho freni se non la maschera che porto e non c'è nessuna autorità per me.


----------



## Flavia (8 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Flavia, io vivo con un costante peso nel petto ed un calore insopportabile addosso, il problema che io sto male non solo per questo tradimento, ma per il fatto che seppur lei sapesse che ero già stato tradito da ex, da Zie e da mio Padre che decise di farsi sparare in testa, ha continuato nella sua decisione, nonostante tutte le sue amiche le dissero che "Daniele non si merita quello, è un bravissimo ragazzo!", nonostante questo lei mi ha tradito con un altro Daniele e questo per me è ancora più insopportabile.
> Lavoro e mi tengo una maschera addosso per fare tutto quello che faccio e fidati, sono così ben capace di fingere e dissimulare che la gente neppure vede lontanamente che soffro ogni minuto della mia vita, ma purtroppo è così e lo sforzo che metto nel vivere è elevatissimo, eccessivo, per qualsiasi persona, ma lo faccio per mia madre. Purtroppo lei sa che cosa mi costa e sa che ho un tempo, come una data di scadenza, che io potrò reggere per un tempo più o meno lungo, ma comunque limitato, ma tengo duro il più possibile.
> Del resto io vivrò con una donna che mi ama sinceramente, ma che onestamente io non posso amare, perchè io non posso più amare nessuno, solo l'affetto mi rimane come sentimento ed è pur debole, ma la faccio nonostante tutto felice, mi dice sempre che sono una persona speciale ed è in questo che mi accorgo di avere una maschera che è incredibile, lei ama una persona che non esiste,che invento e che naturalmente faccio vivere, ma come ho detto è felice e voglio solo farla felice, poi quando smetterò di avere forze dovrà vivere un dolore incredibile, ma se sarò furbo sembrerà un incidente.
> 
> Un'ultima cosa Flavia, si cresce e si cambia, ma ci si mette del tempo, non si cambia in una notte ed io sono diventato un'altra persona in una notte, la notte tra il 21 ed il 22 Marzo 2008, prima ero calmo, riflessivo e sorridente, adesso sono violento, non ho freni se non la maschera che porto e non c'è nessuna autorità per me.


Daniele, ogni giorno noi cambiamo, evolviamo (tranne alcune persone), e ci sono degli istanti che stravolgono completamente la tua esistenza. Sono in grado di dirti con esattezza l'istante in cui mi è crollato il mondo addosso.
Quello che cerco di dirti, anche se in modo confuso, è che la vita di ha donato un'altra possibilità con la tua nuova ragazza. Ma devi essere onesto e sincero in primo luogo con te stesso, e poi con lei.
Il dolore che si prova a volte è così grande che sembra soffocarti, ma solo il tempo ti aiuta a capire come fare a gestirlo. Daniele ti ripeto cerca di risolvere i tuoi problemi di salute, e troverai la srenità per vedere tutto con una nuova luce.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2011)

Sai Daniele...
Sono convinto di una cosa...
Se lei ti dicesse scusa...

Il giorno dopo inizi a rognare che te l'ha chiesto in un modo che a te non andava bene...

Allora finalmente lei trova il modo...e si dice...ora finalmente mi lascerà in pace no?

NO.

Il giorno dopo dato che soffrirai lo stesso dovrai trovare una nuova etichetta e dirai...
Mi deve dare tot denaro come risarcimento e allora io sto bene...

Oppure lei ti dice scusa...
E tu le dirai...eh no cara mia troppo comodo chiedermi scusa dopo che ti ho costretto a farlo...io voglio da parte tua un pentimento sincero...

E sarà na lagna infinita...


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I figli come vengono vengono.
> Non ce li scegliamo.
> 
> Il compagno o la compagna si.


E' vero, i figli non gli scegliamo. Ma li proteggiamo, li aiutiamo, li amiamo, al di là delle nostre aspettative o frustrazioni personali. O perlomeno dovrebbe essere così. E dovrebbe essere così anche per l'amore della nostra vita. Amare per quello che è quella persona, non per quello che ci dà o non ci dà.


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai cosa significa vedersi rifiutato da una ragazza...
> Perchè ciò ero uno spiantato eh?


Conte quella ragazza non ti amava. Non tutte le donne sono così.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte quella ragazza non ti amava. Non tutte le donne sono così.


LO SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

E' Daniele che non se n'è fatto una ragione eh?

Guarda che io ho provato anche a salire le pareti con una bici...pur di credere che lei mi amasse eh?
Sono sempre rotolato a terra eh?

Sto parlando a Daniele...

Ma porco cane...è dall'amore ricevuto...che so di non essere stato amato eh?
Ma preso per il culo eh?


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> LO SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> E' Daniele che non se n'è fatto una ragione eh?
> 
> ...


Daniele l'ha amata talmente tanto quella ragazza da caricarla di tutti i mali del mondo. E' un fantasma nella sua testa, un'ossessione, per questo ne parla in modo tanto disumano. Non è un essere umano per lui. E' un po' come i nazisti con gli ebrei, non esseri umani ma fantocci, che incarnavano secondo loro il male assoluto. Per questo non riesce a perdonare. E non riesce più ad amare. Amare la sua ragazza quanto ha amato l'altra sarebbe tradire l'immagine che ha nella testa.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele l'ha amata talmente tanto quella ragazza da caricarla di tutti i mali del mondo. E' un fantasma nella sua testa, un'ossessione, per questo ne parla in modo tanto disumano. Non è un essere umano per lui. E' un po' come i nazisti con gli ebrei, non esseri umani ma fantocci, che incarnavano secondo loro il male assoluto. Per questo non riesce a perdonare. E non riesce più ad amare. Amare la sua ragazza quanto ha amato l'altra sarebbe tradire l'immagine che ha nella testa.



Ma infatti quante volte fa discorsi stile Hitler?
Beh da quel che ho capito non è che fossero considerati fantocci...ma l'unica causa di tutto il male della Germania eh?
Un po' come quelli che vedono l'unica causa del male italico in Silvio no?

E allora essere coerenti è:
Smettere di tradire la sua ragazza: lasciarla...

E passare la vita fedele al suo sentimento di odio verso quella di prima no?

Un po' di coerenza eh?

Facile fare il Savonarola...con la figa degli altri eh?


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora essere coerenti è:
> Smettere di tradire la sua ragazza: lasciarla...
> 
> E passare la vita fedele al suo sentimento di odio verso quella di prima no?
> ...


Io invece, da inguaribile romantica (e non sentimentale che è un'altra cosa) confido sempre nella forza dell'amore. E spero di vedere Daniele felicemente sposato e felice con la sua fidanzata attuale (o un'altra).


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io invece, da inguaribile romantica (e non sentimentale che è un'altra cosa) confido sempre nella forza dell'amore. E spero di vedere Daniele felicemente sposato e felice con la sua fidanzata attuale (o un'altra).


Mah...dai su MK...un po' de cinismo eh?
Staremo a vedere...

Certo che nessuna donna vorrebbe condividere la sua vita con uno che ha la testa smarsa nell'odio di un'altra donna eh?
E se daniele riceve n'altro corno...sa capita? Eh?


----------



## Daniele (8 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...dai su MK...un po' de cinismo eh?
> Staremo a vedere...
> 
> Certo che nessuna donna vorrebbe condividere la sua vita con uno che ha la testa smarsa nell'odio di un'altra donna eh?
> E se daniele riceve n'altro corno...sa capita? Eh?


Semplice e banale, mi lascio del tutto agli istinti che avrò, qualunque possano essere, per soddisfare egoisticamente la mia persona. Conte, tu sai cosa significa essere senza controllo? Io lo sono stato per 5 minuti ed è qualcosa di strepitoso...finchè ti rendi conto che sei orribilmente distruttivo. 

Io voglio solo vedere un poco di commozione in quella voce che mi chiederà scusa, come ho sempre detto ho scoperto tutto perchè riesco capire le tonalità delle persone, non ci vuole niente, almeno per me e quindi se vedessi un minimo di dispiacere e non per se stessa ma per me, per quello che mi ha fatto e pentimento...perdonerei eccome, ma solo in queste condizioni. 
Perchè dovrebbe essere lei a venire? perchè credo che spendere 150 euro in un giorno per chiedere scusa sia fattibile solo da chi vuole sul serio chiedere il perdono, mentre una telefonata da 15 centesimi, non so, ma mi sembra così realmente poco come sforzo da fare da poter essere credibile, no?


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2011)

Cara Mk, io non voglio più sposarmi, non voglio rischiare di finire messo male per tutta la mia vita, voglio essere libero di fare come mi aggrada, magari solo legato dalla fiducia che gli altri hanno in me, e che non verrà mai a meno, perchè sono fatto in questo modo, ma non ho voglia di legarmi con un contratto legale capestro che vedo più come negativo che positivo. Considera che io non ho preso neppure residenza nella casa che mi daranno, anche se ho dovuto litigare parecchio con la mia ragazza, perchè io non voglio essere legato a quella casa, voglio potermene andare quando mi pare e come mi pare, non voglio dover fare ogni volta quel casino della residenza e quindi per scelta mia terrò residenza a Ferrara, fino a che ne avrò voglia.
La vita non mi darà più delle speranze e qualcosa di meglio, ne sono certo, ora è in questo binario che è purtroppo un binario morto, quello che si poteva fare non si è fatto ed io rimango qui con le mie fondamenta mezze sfatte, aspettando il crollo, che averrà, accidenti se avverrà. Purtroppo per molta gente io ho una coscienza di me così elevata, dovuta a 10 anni di lavoro su me stesso per comprendere tutto di me e i miei meccanismi che quando richiedo qualcosa (di rado, se non mai), vuol dire che è qualcosa di vitale, ok, non lo ho avuto? Benissimo, che ci posso fare? Non si è aggiustato Daniele come andava aggiustato, si è messa solo uan toppa, e così andrà avanti, con una toppa fino al suo cedimento.
Ma soffro dentro per questo, soffro che nessuno ha capito la mia sente di giustizia, soffro che tutti pensavano che stessi male perchè lasciato, mentre questo mi fotteva pochissimo, ma il tradimento mi ha fatto troppo male, troppo davvero. Essere lasciati o lasciare è un nulla, rispetto a essere traditi per me.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplice e banale, mi lascio del tutto agli istinti che avrò, qualunque possano essere, per soddisfare egoisticamente la mia persona. Conte, tu sai cosa significa essere senza controllo? Io lo sono stato per 5 minuti ed è qualcosa di strepitoso...finchè ti rendi conto che sei orribilmente distruttivo.
> 
> Io voglio solo vedere un poco di commozione in quella voce che mi chiederà scusa, come ho sempre detto ho scoperto tutto perchè riesco capire le tonalità delle persone, non ci vuole niente, almeno per me e quindi se vedessi un minimo di dispiacere e non per se stessa ma per me, per quello che mi ha fatto e pentimento...perdonerei eccome, ma solo in queste condizioni.
> Perchè dovrebbe essere lei a venire? perchè credo che spendere 150 euro in un giorno per chiedere scusa sia fattibile solo da chi vuole sul serio chiedere il perdono, mentre una telefonata da 15 centesimi, non so, ma mi sembra così realmente poco come sforzo da fare da poter essere credibile, no?


Sai Daniele è tutto il giorno che ascoltando questa canzone penso alla tua ex...
[video=youtube;5FFjZYUtAac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FFjZYUtAac[/video]


----------



## Daniele (10 Dicembre 2011)

Mk, semplicemente amare per me significa rischiare troppo, ho trascorsi troppo brutti per poter subire ancora qualcosa, non ho più la capacità di subire bordate come le prendevo tra gli 11 e i 20 anni, purtroppo sono già usurato in questo. 
Io devo coprire la mia ritirata, sempre, devo stare attanto alla gente e se proprio, essere io il predatore.
Ho già fatto la cazzata di chiedere di non farmi quel tipo di dolore che non avrei sopportato ad una donna e mi è stato dimostrato che le donne non sanno cosa sia l'empatia...adesso mi chiudo in me stesso che è il meglio che posso fare.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Dicembre 2011)

*Dani*

Non ci andare da quella stronza a Roma!
Certo che ti pensa ,sei legato anche ad un lutto troppo forte per lei,come potrebbe non ricordarsi di cio' che hai fatto per lei.
Ma OGGI non è un tuo problema.
E ti pensera' ogni volta che viene presa per il culo,ma a noi non ci fotte un cazzo di lei ;-)
E ferse a lei di noi.




ciao blu


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ci andare da quella stronza a Roma!
> Certo che ti pensa ,sei legato anche ad un lutto troppo forte per lei,come potrebbe non ricordarsi di cio' che hai fatto per lei.
> Ma OGGI non è un tuo problema.
> E ti pensera' ogni volta che viene presa per il culo,ma a noi non ci fotte un cazzo di lei ;-)
> ...


Secondo me invece lei a Daniele non ci pensa minimamente.


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Secondo me invece lei a Daniele non ci pensa minimamente.


pure secondo me non ci pensa proprio!

........ma questa è quella a cui tutti gli anni manda l'e-mail per ricordarle il tradimento??????????? perchè se è cosi forse appena lo vede chiama la polizia


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> pure secondo me non ci pensa proprio!
> 
> ........ma questa è quella a cui tutti gli anni manda l'e-mail per ricordarle il tradimento??????????? *perchè se è cosi forse appena lo vede chiama la polizia*


Eh già. Io lo farei. E comunque non lo incontrerei assolutissimamente. Per dirgli cosa? 

ps adesso Dan si incazza


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Eh già. Io lo farei. E comunque non lo incontrerei assolutissimamente. Per dirgli cosa?
> 
> ps adesso Dan si incazza


appunto! non c'è nulla da dirsi!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

*nuova mattana no?*

Daniele la costringe ad un appuntamento...
Poi ci vado io al posto di Daniele no?
Non sarebbe una bella mattana?

Daniele ti porto i suoi capelli...
Ci stai?
Saresti risarcito?


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Eh già. Io lo farei. E comunque non lo incontrerei assolutissimamente. Per dirgli cosa?
> 
> ps adesso Dan si incazza


Non deve dire nulla, sono io che devo parlare e ne ho bisogno, e visto che il dolo lo ha fatto lei deve stare zitta e muta e non rompere oltretutto i coglioni. Ma anche se chiamasse la polizia, cosa potrebbe dirgli? Il mio ex che ho tradito è venuto a Roma per parlarmi? Salvatemi dalle sue parole? Non c'è nessun estremo per nessuna denuncia, mi sono tutelato benissimo in questo ed ora posso fare questa cosa.
Poi Mk, scusa ma se tu facessi questo, non ti sentiresti una persona di merda? QUando lei ha avuto bisogno in maniera sbagliate lo chiese a me...almeno ascoltarmi me lo deve, no?


----------



## tesla (12 Dicembre 2011)

hai messo in preventivo che sei talmente incazzato che se ti ridesse in faccia le spaccheresti due denti?
è questo il problema


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2011)

Tesla, i denti si risistemano, io ho subito molto, ma molto di più. Dovrebbe avere la saggezza di non essere cogliona, questo è ovvio, mai stuzzicare un predatore che è calmo! Io voglio solo parlare e vedere la sua reazione eyes to eyes, era quello che ho giusto sempre ed è quello che chiedo coerentemente con la mia visione di mondo. Voglio vedere con gli occhi miei se devo etichettarla come stronza o come debole, ma devo farlo io e non convincermi di una cosa perchè è la scorciatoria per avere tutto, io el scorciatoie le lascio ai perdenti, come i traditori.


----------



## free (12 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> hai messo in preventivo che sei talmente incazzato che se ti ridesse in faccia le spaccheresti due denti?
> è questo il problema


non è un'ipotesi tanto azzardata: alcune persone quando vengono "attaccate" reagiscono proprio così, ridendo; è una reazione psicologica, anche a me ogni tanto accade e vi assicuro che è fonte di guai


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> non è un'ipotesi tanto azzardata: alcune persone quando vengono "attaccate" reagiscono proprio così, ridendo; è una reazione psicologica, anche a me ogni tanto accade e vi assicuro che è fonte di guai


COme io devo controllarmi lei dovrebbe controllarsi, se mi ridesse in faccia, se volesse umiliarmi ancora allora la cosa mi sarebbe lievemente fastidiosa.


----------



## free (12 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> COme io devo controllarmi lei dovrebbe controllarsi, se mi ridesse in faccia, se volesse umiliarmi ancora allora la cosa mi sarebbe lievemente fastidiosa.


commentavo in generale: a volte chi ti ride in faccia in momenti inopportuni non lo fa di proposito, è  solo un riflesso incontrollabile


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non deve dire nulla, sono io che devo parlare e ne ho bisogno, e visto che il dolo lo ha fatto lei deve stare zitta e muta e non rompere oltretutto i coglioni. Ma anche se chiamasse la polizia, cosa potrebbe dirgli? Il mio ex che ho tradito è venuto a Roma per parlarmi? Salvatemi dalle sue parole? Non c'è nessun estremo per nessuna denuncia, mi sono tutelato benissimo in questo ed ora posso fare questa cosa.
> Poi Mk, scusa ma se tu facessi questo, non ti sentiresti una persona di merda? QUando lei ha avuto bisogno in maniera sbagliate lo chiese a me...almeno ascoltarmi me lo deve, no?


Daniele hai chiuso con questa ragazza, E' FINITA. Non esiste il risarcimento nelle storie d'amore. Le persone amano, le persone smettono di amare, le persone ti trattato bene, poi ti trattano male. E' la vita. Anche a me è successo di stare male, molto male, ma non è che debba essere riconoscente a vita a chi c'era. Così come io non chiedo riconoscenza alle persone che ho incontrato sulla mia strada in un loro momento di difficoltà. Non si fa qualcosa per ottenere altro in cambio. Non in amore almeno. Ti ha tradito, ha sbagliato, ma non può fare più nulla per te. Nulla.


----------



## Daniele (13 Dicembre 2011)

Mk, da te non me l'aspetavo una risposta così superficiale. Io non stavo più con lei eppure il mio non odio verso di lei mi ha portato ad aiutarla. COme ho detto, lei sapeva che il tradimento non lo avrei digerito e che probabilmente sarei finito malissimo, come mi hanno insegnato al lavoro ultimamente, se dici tutto ti sei protetto da ogni parola.
Io volevo solo quelle maledette scuse dette di persona e non via telefono, perchè l'ho detto e lo ripeto, al telefono le parole non valgono nulla, per sapere se le cose sono sincere o no bisogna essere di persona.


----------



## tesla (13 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tesla, i denti si risistemano, io ho subito molto, ma molto di più. Dovrebbe avere la saggezza di non essere cogliona, questo è ovvio, mai stuzzicare un predatore che è calmo! Io voglio solo parlare e vedere la sua reazione eyes to eyes, era quello che ho giusto sempre ed è quello che chiedo coerentemente con la mia visione di mondo. Voglio vedere con gli occhi miei se devo etichettarla come stronza o come debole, ma devo farlo io e non convincermi di una cosa perchè è la scorciatoria per avere tutto, io el scorciatoie le lascio ai perdenti, come i traditori.


i denti si sistemano ma la tua fedina penale no, occhio perchè la reazione violenta è imponderabile; allora si che in quel caso rovini tutto quello che hai fatto di buono, il tuo lavoro, la tua vita, quella di tua madre e di quella santa donna della tua ragazza 



free ha detto:


> non è un'ipotesi tanto azzardata: alcune persone quando vengono "attaccate" reagiscono proprio così, ridendo; è una reazione psicologica, anche a me ogni tanto accade e vi assicuro che è fonte di guai


:up: anche la mia ex faceva così, risata nervosa che era mille volte peggio e non si capiva più nemmeno cosa volesse dire


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, da te non me l'aspetavo una risposta così superficiale. Io non stavo più con lei eppure il mio non odio verso di lei mi ha portato ad aiutarla. COme ho detto, lei sapeva che il tradimento non lo avrei digerito e che probabilmente sarei finito malissimo, come mi hanno insegnato al lavoro ultimamente, se dici tutto ti sei protetto da ogni parola.
> Io volevo solo quelle maledette scuse dette di persona e non via telefono, perchè l'ho detto e lo ripeto, al telefono le parole non valgono nulla, per sapere se le cose sono sincere o no bisogna essere di persona.


Eh che ci vuoi fare Dan, sarò diventata superficiale . Non puoi obbligare una persona a scusarsi quando SECONDO LEI non ce n'è motivo. Tu vuoi vederla di persona perchè ti manca. Ma non lo ammetterai mai con te stesso.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Eh che ci vuoi fare Dan, sarò diventata superficiale . Non puoi obbligare una persona a scusarsi quando SECONDO LEI non ce n'è motivo. Tu vuoi vederla di persona perchè ti manca. Ma non lo ammetterai mai con te stesso.


:up::up::up:
L'orgoglio dei miserabili
Che brutta bestia!


----------



## Daniele (15 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Eh che ci vuoi fare Dan, sarò diventata superficiale . Non puoi obbligare una persona a scusarsi quando SECONDO LEI non ce n'è motivo. Tu vuoi vederla di persona perchè ti manca. Ma non lo ammetterai mai con te stesso.


No, decisamente non mi conosci e non sai quello che ho vissuto. Voglio giustizia, voglio quelle scuse, perchè non dovevo subire quello che ho subito a Roma per la morte di suo nonno. Lei è una assassina, avendo fatto una azione che era certa mi avrebbe distrutto dentro pur di stare bene lei, non doveva chiamarmi per la morte di suo nonno, punto.
MI ha usato, m i ha solo usato senza alcuna pietà, senza alcuna pietà per il mio lutto, per il lutto di una persona, ha distrutto anni ed anni di lavoro su me stesso facendomi entrare in quella spirale di incubi e so ancora  adesso di essere 8 anni distante da quello che ero un tempo. 
Non voglio perdere, non lo accetto e piuttosto mi faccio fuori che dover subire un'altra ingiustizia da chi sapeva quello che avevo passato. Umanità, si chiama umanità, se lei non ne ha perchè dovrei non pagare una persona per stuprarla? Un oggetto senza anima non può soffrire.


----------



## Daniele (15 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> L'orgoglio dei miserabili
> Che brutta bestia!


Mai avuto orgoglio in vita mia, sono sempre stata una persona pacata e ragionevole e non un coglione orgoglioso, quindi mi chiedo perchè date a me i vostri difetti? Io non sono come voi, ragionando su questo forse si capirebbe che per me non va bene quello che va bene ad una persona comune.


----------



## MK (15 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, decisamente non mi conosci e non sai quello che ho vissuto. Voglio giustizia, voglio quelle scuse, perchè non dovevo subire quello che ho subito a Roma per la morte di suo nonno. Lei è una assassina, avendo fatto una azione che era certa mi avrebbe distrutto dentro pur di stare bene lei, non doveva chiamarmi per la morte di suo nonno, punto.
> MI ha usato, m i ha solo usato senza alcuna pietà, senza alcuna pietà per il mio lutto, per il lutto di una persona, ha distrutto anni ed anni di lavoro su me stesso facendomi entrare in quella spirale di incubi e so ancora  adesso di essere 8 anni distante da quello che ero un tempo.
> Non voglio perdere, non lo accetto e piuttosto mi faccio fuori che dover subire un'altra ingiustizia da chi sapeva quello che avevo passato. Umanità, si chiama umanità, se lei non ne ha perchè dovrei non pagare una persona per stuprarla? Un oggetto senza anima non può soffrire.


E chi gliel'avrebbe portata via l'anima?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mai avuto orgoglio in vita mia, sono sempre stata una persona pacata e ragionevole e non un coglione orgoglioso, quindi mi chiedo perchè date a me i vostri difetti? Io non sono come voi, ragionando su questo forse si capirebbe che per me non va bene quello che va bene ad una persona comune.


e ti sembra ragionevole chiedere un scusa dopo 3 anni e mezzo eh?
TU SEI MORTO PER LEI ok?

NON ESISTI PiU'

SEI UN PERFETTO ESTRANEO...

No eh?


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2011)

Dan facciamo così, mi dai il suo numero e la chiamo io eh, magari riesco a convincerla. Però dopo le scusa basta eh, NUOVA VITA.


----------



## Eliade (16 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Dan facciamo così, mi dai il suo numero e la chiamo io eh, magari riesco a convincerla. Però dopo le scusa basta eh, NUOVA VITA.


Daniele ma sbaglio o lei già ti mandò una mail per scusarsi?


----------



## Daniele (16 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Daniele ma sbaglio o lei già ti mandò una mail per scusarsi?


MI telefonò, pur sapendo che mi telefonò anche quando mi tradì, per dirmi che era uscita con la sua migliore amica, mi ha detto un casino di balle al telefono che le ho sempre detto che al telefono per me non aveva nessun valore. Poi scusatemi un poco, al telefono è facile per i figli di puttana, diciamolo, è molto più brutto essere di persona davanti a chi hai fatto del male, ci vuole coraggio e ci vuole una certa volontà. 
Sulla domanda sul quando ha perso la sua volontà? Semplice, dovrei pensare che lei non l'ha mai avuta, come una AI, quindi per me permane un oggetto.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> MI telefonò, pur sapendo che mi telefonò anche quando mi tradì, per dirmi che era uscita con la sua migliore amica, mi ha detto un casino di balle al telefono che le ho sempre detto che al telefono per me non aveva nessun valore. Poi scusatemi un poco, al telefono è facile per i figli di puttana, diciamolo, è molto più brutto essere di persona davanti a chi hai fatto del male, ci vuole coraggio e ci vuole una certa volontà.
> Sulla domanda sul quando ha perso la sua volontà? Semplice, dovrei pensare che lei non l'ha mai avuta, come una AI, quindi per me permane un oggetto.


E allora se è oggetto e non persona...
Non essere feticista dell'oggetto: figa antica.
Lasciala andare...via...


----------

